# What Are You Reading?



## Dr Grump

Put down the last five books you've read and your favourite book of all time.

*Last Five*
Detroit: An Autopsy by Charlie Leduff
With the Old Breed by EB Sledge
A Helmet For My Pillow by Robert Leckie
Soccernomics by Simon Kuper and Stefan Szymanski
Evil Men by John Dawes

*Favourite book of all time: *
Game of Thrones (all of them so far)


----------



## Gracie

I need to get GOT. But...until I can get to the library, I have to wait. Soooo....in the mood for IT by Stephen King. I read a little bit every night before turning off the light. I have read it numerous times, but I have a hankering to relive the kids building their dam. 

I flip the pages when it gets to the puppy though. Can't read that shit.

Oh..sorry..didn't see the rest of your post.

Hmm. 

Swan Song, Robert McGammon
Taltos, Anne Rice
Vampire chronicles (all of them) and Blackwood Farm, Anne Rice
Witching Hour, Anne Rice
The Stand, S. King

Favorite of all time...Swan Song.


----------



## Dr Grump

Oh yeah, you have to get Game of Thrones. Saw the first series and then read all the books. I got told that the books were better than the TV series. When I saw the TV series, I thought, "no way, the production values are fantastic, there is no way the books are better". I was wrong...

The Stand would be my favourite King book...


----------



## Gracie

If you loved The Stand...Swan Song is better.


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:


> Put down the last five books you've read and your favourite book of all time.
> 
> *Last Five*
> Detroit: An Autopsy by Charlie Leduff
> With the Old Breed by EB Sledge
> A Helmet For My Pillow by Robert Leckie
> Soccernomics by Simon Kuper and Stefan Szymanski
> Evil Men by John Dawes
> 
> *Favourite book of all time: *
> Game of Thrones (all of them so far)




Ragtime -- E.L. Doctorow
Zealot -- Reza Aslan
Name of the Wind --  Patrick Rothfuss
Game of Thrones (Book 1)  -- George RR Martin  (not finished yet, but up next)

I can't remember the other  i read before thoset right now (no coffee yet).

I think my favorite book of all time is still The Stand by Stephen King.


----------



## Dr Grump

I seem to be reading a lot of non-fiction lately...


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:


> I seem to be reading a lot of non-fiction lately...



you do! i don't love non-fiction as much. i find that when i have the time to read, i prefer disappearing into other realities. 

although Lincoln is in my "to read" pile.


----------



## Disir

I am reading Humanitarianism Contested: Where Angels Fear to Tread by Michael Barnett.

1. The Citizen Machine: Governing by Television in the 1950s America by Anna McCarthy
2. The Devil in the White City by Erik Lawson
3. Sin in the Second City by Karen Abbott
4. The Last Pagan: Julian the Apostate by Adrian Murdoch
5. Law and People in Colonial America by Peter Hoffer

Favorite? Hmmm... maybe the Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao by Junot Diaz.


----------



## editec

I just started _BACK TO BLOOD_ by Tom Wolfe.

Haven't been reading books much of late.

Spending lots of time reading on the net.


----------



## Unkotare

Merchant of Venice - again

America: A Narrative History - again

The Sound of Water - again

Selected Stories of Shen Congwen - again

Don't Give a Damn: How to Cope with the Fears, Frustrations, and Challenges of Daily Life by Dr. Bill Chun MD - again

Favorite: The Great Gatsby or The Tale of the Genji


----------



## Swagger

There isn't a single book on my book shelves that isn't about the Romans. And apart from some the engineering journals I've read - along with some of my wife's web development books - I have absolutely no interest in reading non-fiction. If it ain't got blood, gore, hope, intrigue, sex, romance, tenderness and betrayal set in ancient times, I'm not interested. Might write one of my own one day.

My favourite authors, in no particular order, are: Simon Scarrow, Anthony Riches, Manda Scott, Steven Saylor, Ben Kane, Rosemary Sutcliffe and Conn Iggulden.

PS. Hooked on Game of Thrones (the TV series).


----------



## SayMyName

"Eagle in the Snow," by Wallace Breem. A fictional novel of a group of soldiers in the Roman army.


----------



## Gracie

It. By stephen king.
Been awhile since I read it. Hated the movie.
Anywho...reading it is like going home to my own childhood..minus the monsters. I have read it many times. I also bypass the chapter about the puppy in the dump. Yep...pass it right on by. First time I ever read it, that was enough.


----------



## hjmick

If you liked _The Stand_, read _The Passage_ and _The Twelve_ by Justin Cronin. The third book in the trilogy comes out this fall...


----------



## Connery

The Ambler Warning.....by Robert Ludlum


----------



## Gracie

Still working on It.


----------



## Harry Dresden

"Peaceable Kingdoms"...by Dayton Ward.....Star Trek:The Fall...book 5.....


----------



## BDBoop

Am currently wrapping up book one of the Merlin trilogy, not sure of author - but this cracked me up, so I am sharing.


----------



## Gracie

Still working on IT, by S. King..but I bought a book at a yard sale this last saturday called Angelology. Looks interesting so I will be starting that one soon.


----------



## BDBoop

Just started Upstairs at the White House: My Life With the First Ladies. He started at age 29 with Eleanor Roosevelt and retired while the Nixons were in office. I think it's going to be a fascinating read.


----------



## boedicca

I've been doing some light reading:  Earthsea series by Ursula LeGuin.   It's technically juvenile fiction, but quite lovely.


----------



## jacobwhite08

The purpose of Driven Life. worth reading..


----------



## Marianne

Invasion, the Story of D-Day by Bruce Bliven Jr

No Graves As Yet by Anne Perry.


----------



## Noomi

Can't remember the last five, but I am currently reading Montana, 1948.


----------



## Marianne

The Coffin Tree by Gwendoline Butler 
N Is for Noose by Sue Grafton


----------



## westwall

Dr Grump said:


> Put down the last five books you've read and your favourite book of all time.
> 
> *Last Five*
> Detroit: An Autopsy by Charlie Leduff
> With the Old Breed by EB Sledge
> A Helmet For My Pillow by Robert Leckie
> Soccernomics by Simon Kuper and Stefan Szymanski
> Evil Men by John Dawes
> 
> *Favourite book of all time: *
> Game of Thrones (all of them so far)









I just started GOT.


----------



## Darkwind

When I can find the time, I'm currently reading the Game of Thrones...I have the five book set and I'm into book 3 at the moment.

I mostly read SciFi & Fantasy and I tend to read only series as stand alone stories seem incomplete.

*The Riftwar Saga by Raymond Fiest.*
Magician
Silverthorn
A Darkness at Sethanon

The Belgariad and the Mallorean by David and Linda Eddings

*Belgariad:*
Pawn of Prophecy
Queen of Sorcery
Magician's Gambit
Castle of Wizardry
Enchanter's Endgame

*Mallorean:*
Guardians of the West
King of the Murgos
Demon Lord of Karanda
Sorceress of Darshiva
Seeress of Kell

and of course, My all time favorite series

*The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever*
Lord Fouls Bane
The Ill-earth War
The Power that Preserves

and the first follow-up series

*The Second Chronicles of Thomas Covenant*
The Wounded Land
The One Tree
White Gold Wielder

And the last series..

*The Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant*
The Runes of the Earth
Fatal Revenant
Against All Things Ending
The Last Dark

Currently, I'm enrolled in a MBA program and all My reading is textbooks.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Cell The Official Robin Cook Site Author of Cure and Coma


----------



## Marianne

Lucy Burdette -Appetite for Murder

The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## Gracie

Some day, I will find GoT at a yard sale. Until then, I make do. 
Reading some Victoria Holts at the moment.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I am reading two series both by David Weber. One has about 19 books in it called the Honor Series, It is science fiction and happens in the far future. It is about Empires and Naval Battles. The main character is Honor Harrington. She is a Naval Officer.

The other series has currently 7 books in it. It is the Safehold series. Again science fiction. This one also in the future, Mankind found a hostile alien race that eventually destroys all the worlds man has colonized and earth. A fleet escaped with a colony, but to avoid being found and destroyed before they are technologically able to face the alien race the Colony is to live for 6 to 8 hundred years with out technology. The Colony leaders pervert the plan and make it permanent that they will only have water muscle and animal power. The series is about an effort to return the colony to where it is supposed to be.

Both are great series. Hell I am reading them for the 3rd time in a year.


----------



## Unkotare

Catcher in the Rye - again. What a piece of crap.


----------



## Marianne

Unkotare said:


> Catcher in the Rye - again. What a piece of crap.


Hey no spoilers I haven't read it yet. lol


----------



## Marianne

Joseph Conrad- The Secret Sharer

Joseph Conrad-The Heart of Darkness.


----------



## Marianne

Conrad Richter- The Light in the Forest


----------



## Treeshepherd

Just read _Devil in a Blue Dress_ and _Red Death_ by Walter Mosley.

I was out of town and looking for Rex Stout in the mystery section of a used book store. Didn't have any. So, I gave Mosley a try. His character is the unlicensed untrained detective Easy Rawlins-- a black guy living in a tough LA neighborhood post-WWII. 
Like with Raymond Chandler, the Mosley books describe a time when everyone wanted to move to LA, only from the black perspective. 

They were okay. Maybe a little weird at times, or awkward, but with some real sections of exquisite writing that sneak up and surprise you.


----------



## Dajjal

I have a lifetime collection of books, most of which I have not read. But I recently began reading them a little every day. The last five books I read  were.

The God delusion by Richard Dawkins
The blind watchmaker, also by Dawkins.
Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance.
The Tao of physics.
A brief history of time, by Steven Hawking,

I am now reading a very interesting book called ' The magic of obelisks . by Peter Tomkins. I recommend this book and you can buy it on Amazon for six pounds. Money well spent. It is very well illustrated and very well researched. It goes back to times when they took obelisks from Egypt and it gives such detailed descriptions of the scene that you would think the author hade been there himself.


----------



## Bleipriester

Well, the title, talking of magic,  does not sound too serious.
Currently, I am reading a book called Immortalis. It is a novel about the hunt for increased lifetime provided by an elixir invented somewhere in the past in the Arabic world. I am not yet ready but the book hardly allows good guys. Supplied by Saddam Hussein, al-Hakim, who lacks the formula, conducted gruesome experiments and the US is after the result of his work. An interesting book if you can ignore the roles some countries play.


----------



## Dajjal

The magic of obelisks is a very detailed study of the history of obelisks from the times when they were taken from Egypt. Various Roman popes had them  brought from Egypt on specially made ships. It was a huge engineering accomplishment to bring an obelisk all that way and erect it. One early pope told the man responsible for erecting an obelisk in Rome that if he failed he would be beheaded. But he succeeded in erecting it in St Peters square, and received a great reward.
The book has many references to old books and I purchased one for my next read. It is called; 'True and faithful relation of what passed for many years between Dr John Dee and some spirits' originally published in 1659
I saw an original printing for sale in an auction and it sold for £2000, but I brought a scanned copy of the original text for £20 from Amazon. It will be a hard read because the type face is old style and the English is old with many different spelling for lots of words. But it is very interesting to read about Dr John Dee writing a book about spirits at a time when he could have been burnt at the stake for doing far less. But Queen Elisabeth the first took him under her wing as an advisor and protected him.


----------



## theliq

Dajjal said:


> The magic of obelisks is a very detailed study of the history of obelisks from the times when they were taken from Egypt. Various Roman popes had them  brought from Egypt on specially made ships. It was a huge engineering accomplishment to bring an obelisk all that way and erect it. One early pope told the man responsible for erecting an obelisk in Rome that if he failed he would be beheaded. But he succeeded in erecting it in St Peters square, and received a great reward.
> The book has many references to old books and I purchased one for my next read. It is called; 'True and faithful relation of what passed for many years between Dr John Dee and some spirits' originally published in 1659
> I saw an original printing for sale in an auction and it sold for £2000, but I brought a scanned copy of the original text for £20 from Amazon. It will be a hard read because the type face is old style and the English is old with many different spelling for lots of words. But it is very interesting to read about Dr John Dee writing a book about spirits at a time when he could have been burnt at the stake for doing far less. But Queen Elisabeth the first took him under her wing as an advisor and protected him.


Thanks for that Dajjal.......At present I am reading "Congo,Epic History of a People" by David Van Rebrook,a Flemish,Belgian writer published by The 4th Estate,recently.
I thought it would be the usual Colonial look at Africa...It's been quite the opposite and quite inspiring.......well worth a read.steve

Another great book on Africa,I read some years ago was "The Great White Lie" brilliant but methinks hard to get hold of these days......only know the title I'm afraid,....steve


----------



## onefour1

two books that look interesting to me are by Roger Stone,


----------



## CremeBrulee

Currently reading: 
War and Peace- Tolstoy
A Mighty Fortress: A New History of the German People - Steven Osment
A World of Ice and Fire: The Untold History of Westeros and the Game of Thrones- Elio M. Garcia, Jr. and Linda Antonsson   
Anything and everything about the world of A Song if Ice and Fire captivates me.

Last Five:
The Plantagenets - Dan Jones
The first book of Roberto Bolano's 2666 trilogy
The Wars of the Roses - Michael Hicks 
Homage to Catalonia - George Orwell  This is a great book for Orwell fans.  An account of his time spent fighting for the Republican government during the Spanish Civil War.
God is Not Great - Christopher Hitchens

Thinking about starting the next book in Steven Erickson's Malazan Book of the Fallen series.  A lot more magic and supernatural than ASoIaF, but has that same gritty, blurred lines between good and bad.  Like Mr. Martin, he doesn't seem to mind killing off characters the readers become attached to.


----------



## Marianne

The 27 Ingredient CHILI CON CARNE MURDERS

Nancy Pickard
Virginia Rich


----------



## Marianne

Death In Four Courses- Lucy Burdette.

The annual Key West Loves Literature seminar is drawing the biggest

names in food writing from all over the country, and Haley Snow is

there to catch a few fresh morsels of insider gossip. Superstar

restaurant critic Jonah Barrows has already ruffled a few foodie

feathers with his recent tell-all memoir, and as keynote speaker, he

promises more of the same jaw-dropping honesty.



But when Hayley discovers Jonah's body in a nearby dipping pool, the

cocktail hour buzz takes a sour turn, and Hayley finds herself at the

center of attention--especially with the police. Now it's up to her to

catch the killer before she comes to her own bitter finish.


----------



## Marianne

The Third Victim - Lisa Gardner

The past isn't over....

An unspeakable act has ripped apart the idyllic town of Bakersville, Oregon, and its once-peaceful residents are demanding quick justice. But though a boy has confessed to the horrific crime, evidence shows he may not be guilty. 

Officer Rainie Conner, leading her first homicide investigation, stands at the center of the controversy. It's hitting too close to home, bringing back her worst nightmares, threatening to expose her secret sins. But with the boy's life at stake, she won't let anything stop her from finding the real killer. 

With the help of FBI profiler Pierce Quincy, Rainie comes closer to a deadly truth than she can imagine. Because out there in the shadows a man watches her and plots his next move. He knows her secrets. He kills for sport. He's already brought death to Bakersville and forever shattered the community. But what he has really come for is Rainie -- and he won't leave until he has destroyed her....


----------



## Marianne

Wish You Were Here - Rita Mae Brown

Curiosity just might be the death of Mrs. Murphy--and her human companion, Mary Minor "Harry" Haristeen. Small towns are like families: Everyone lives very close together. . .and everyone keeps secrets. Crozet, Virginia, is a typical small town-until its secrets explode into murder. Crozet's thirty-something post-mistress, Mary Minor "Harry" Haristeen, has a tiger cat (Mrs. Murphy) and a Welsh Corgi (Tucker), a pending divorce, and a bad habit of reading postcards not addressed to her. When Crozet's citizens start turning up murdered, Harry remembers that each received a card with a tombstone on the front and the message "Wish you were here" on the back. Intent on protecting their human friend, Mrs. Murphy and Tucker begin to scent out clues. Meanwhile, Harry is conducting her own investigation, unaware her pets are one step ahead of her. If only Mrs. Murphy could alert her somehow, Harry could uncover the culprit before the murder occurs--and before Harry finds herself on the killer's mailing list.


----------



## shadow355

I'm actually writing my second book. Fiction.

It is about the Russian SVR ( Foreign Intelligence Service ) inside the United States and the threat that they pose to our politicians. My drft is sketchy right now, but if all goes well and my research is valid......there is a political assassination that occurs.

 The main antagonist goes from a hardened former Spetsnaz Soldier to a female assassin recruited from Cuban Intelligence. 

 Hope to have it finished by early winter. Hardest part in writing a book is research, and validating facts about locations, people, past history and other things.

  I have an idea for a third book and have somewhat of a draft in my head. I might start on it this winter. My first book which is finished, and my second book....I worked on at the same time.

 Powerful and mystic characters. Great locations. Broad script. Mystery and suspense. I like to keep the reader interested, and I like strong characters......so I am frequently editing my book to make it that much better ; and I keep the reader in mind......ALWAYS. So the plot is captivating in my books, and I add a few twists and turns.

  Boring books is that...Boring. Authors whom turn a book out every six months or so......are worried about a paycheck. I want the readers of my books to be interested and exstatic about the third publication and cant wait to read the next one. What I type, I want them to picture it in their mind and have somewhat of a comprehension. I want them to say I am a good author.....AND KNOW I put alot of time and research in my book.

  It took me about four years to finish my first one, at about 400 pages.

  I have been on my current book about two years. I hope it to be about 350 to 400 pages.

 Like I said, researching a book, verifying facts and doing some "Site reconnaissance" is time consuming. 

  It is fun......to me to write a book.


     Shadow 355


----------



## Marianne

shadow355 said:


> I'm actually writing my second book. Fiction.
> 
> It is about the Russian SVR ( Foreign Intelligence Service ) inside the United States and the threat that they pose to our politicians. My drft is sketchy right now, but if all goes well and my research is valid......there is a political assassination that occurs.
> 
> The main antagonist goes from a hardened former Spetsnaz Soldier to a female assassin recruited from Cuban Intelligence.
> 
> Hope to have it finished by early winter. Hardest part in writing a book is research, and validating facts about locations, people, past history and other things.
> 
> I have an idea for a third book and have somewhat of a draft in my head. I might start on it this winter. My first book which is finished, and my second book....I worked on at the same time.
> 
> Powerful and mystic characters. Great locations. Broad script. Mystery and suspense. I like to keep the reader interested, and I like strong characters......so I am frequently editing my book to make it that much better ; and I keep the reader in mind......ALWAYS. So the plot is captivating in my books, and I add a few twists and turns.
> 
> Boring books is that...Boring. Authors whom turn a book out every six months or so......are worried about a paycheck. I want the readers of my books to be interested and exstatic about the third publication and cant wait to read the next one. What I type, I want them to picture it in their mind and have somewhat of a comprehension. I want them to say I am a good author.....AND KNOW I put alot of time and research in my book.
> 
> It took me about four years to finish my first one, at about 400 pages.
> 
> I have been on my current book about two years. I hope it to be about 350 to 400 pages.
> 
> Like I said, researching a book, verifying facts and doing some "Site reconnaissance" is time consuming.
> 
> It is fun......to me to write a book.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355


Good luck with the book.


----------



## Marianne

Joanne Fluke - The Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder

 Hannah already has her hands full trying to dodge her mother’s attempts to marry her off while running The Cookie Jar, Lake Eden’s most popular bakery. But once Ron LaSalle, the beloved delivery man from the Cozy Cow Dairy, is found murdered behind her bakery with Hannah’s famous Chocolate Chip Crunchies scattered around him, her life just can’t get any worse. Determined not to let her cookies get a bad reputation, she sets out to track down a killer. But if she doesn’t watch her back, Hannah’s sweet life may get burned to a crisp. - See more at: Joanne Fluke | Author of Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder

Joanne Fluke- Candy For Christmas
In the Novella, Hannah Swenson, owner of The Cookie Jar, discovers that someone has broken into her store. Perhaps this individual is simply sleeping there to stay warm. Whoever this individual is, they clean up before they leave. So Hannah plans, with Norman's help, to catch the intruder in the act (and they do). What unwinds is a tale of innocence and a dysfunctional family who is reunited due to Hannah's understanding and sense of fairness.


----------



## Unkotare

To Kill a Mockingbird - again~

The New Kids

The Immortal Irishman

Midnight in Broad Daylight

The Essential Guide to Amharic


----------



## Dhara

Jo Bannister novels.


----------



## shadow355

Marianne said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually writing my second book. Fiction.
> 
> It is about the Russian SVR ( Foreign Intelligence Service ) inside the United States and the threat that they pose to our politicians. My drft is sketchy right now, but if all goes well and my research is valid......there is a political assassination that occurs.
> 
> The main antagonist goes from a hardened former Spetsnaz Soldier to a female assassin recruited from Cuban Intelligence.
> 
> Hope to have it finished by early winter. Hardest part in writing a book is research, and validating facts about locations, people, past history and other things.
> 
> I have an idea for a third book and have somewhat of a draft in my head. I might start on it this winter. My first book which is finished, and my second book....I worked on at the same time.
> 
> Powerful and mystic characters. Great locations. Broad script. Mystery and suspense. I like to keep the reader interested, and I like strong characters......so I am frequently editing my book to make it that much better ; and I keep the reader in mind......ALWAYS. So the plot is captivating in my books, and I add a few twists and turns.
> 
> Boring books is that...Boring. Authors whom turn a book out every six months or so......are worried about a paycheck. I want the readers of my books to be interested and exstatic about the third publication and cant wait to read the next one. What I type, I want them to picture it in their mind and have somewhat of a comprehension. I want them to say I am a good author.....AND KNOW I put alot of time and research in my book.
> 
> It took me about four years to finish my first one, at about 400 pages.
> 
> I have been on my current book about two years. I hope it to be about 350 to 400 pages.
> 
> Like I said, researching a book, verifying facts and doing some "Site reconnaissance" is time consuming.
> 
> It is fun......to me to write a book.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the book.
Click to expand...



  Gracias.

  Shadow 355


----------



## Marianne

Unkotare said:


> To Kill a Mockingbird - again~
> 
> The New Kids
> 
> The Immortal Irishman
> 
> Midnight in Broad Daylight
> 
> The Essential Guide to Amharic


Have you read the New Book by Harper Lee- Go Set a Watchman? I've debated about reading it but I heard it makes Atticus a racist and I would like to continue to think of Atticus as the hero To Kill A Mocking Bird made him out to be.


----------



## Unkotare

Marianne said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Kill a Mockingbird - again~
> 
> The New Kids
> 
> The Immortal Irishman
> 
> Midnight in Broad Daylight
> 
> The Essential Guide to Amharic
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read the New Book by Harper Lee- Go Set a Watchman?....
Click to expand...



Since no one has put a gun to my head yet, no.


----------



## Marianne

American Sniper -Chris Kyle

From 1999 to 2009, U.S. Navy SEAL Chris Kyle recorded the most career sniper kills in United States military history. His fellow American warriors, whom he protected with deadly precision from rooftops and stealth positions during the Iraq War, called him “The Legend”; meanwhile, the enemy feared him so much they named him _al-Shaitan _(“the devil”) and placed a bounty on his head. Kyle, who was tragically killed in 2013, writes honestly about the pain of war—including the deaths of two close SEAL teammates—and in moving first-person passages throughout, his wife, Taya, speaks openly about the strains of war on their family, as well as on Chris. Gripping and unforgettable, Kyle’s masterful account of his extraordinary battlefield experiences ranks as one of the great war memoirs of all time.


----------



## shadow355

Marianne said:


> American Sniper -Chris Kyle
> 
> From 1999 to 2009, U.S. Navy SEAL Chris Kyle recorded the most career sniper kills in United States military history. His fellow American warriors, whom he protected with deadly precision from rooftops and stealth positions during the Iraq War, called him “The Legend”; meanwhile, the enemy feared him so much they named him _al-Shaitan _(“the devil”) and placed a bounty on his head. Kyle, who was tragically killed in 2013, writes honestly about the pain of war—including the deaths of two close SEAL teammates—and in moving first-person passages throughout, his wife, Taya, speaks openly about the strains of war on their family, as well as on Chris. Gripping and unforgettable, Kyle’s masterful account of his extraordinary battlefield experiences ranks as one of the great war memoirs of all time.



God Bless Chris Kyle.

  But with all due respect, he is not the only one who did great things overseas. He is one of those who did great things and tried to make money off of it.

Some people act like they went to "the sand box" , and are the only person whom done great things.

Book companies are capitalizing off of American Troops coming back from the war. It is not about the story, or the truth. It is about making millions in revenue from a single person; whom done the same thing, suffered the same trials and hardships......as thousands of other troops.

  I went overseas......so now I am going to be a millionaire. To keep the readers intrigued, a little bit of false events are printed. To make a certain "Troop" look like superman, or some unearthly super being ; lies are published......some of them on the coercion of the Book company.

Snipers are unique. And next to Dive School, it is one of the hardest, toughest and mentally demanding careers in the US Military.

But I have a problem. Book publishers and Authors making money off of the deceased that were killed in combat.

Kyles wife, attractive as she may be, will most likely "Play it for all it is worth" and do guest speaking on MSNBC, CNN, FOX, NRA and a host of others......to make money without ever having to labor, work a job, make an honest living.

"My husband was a SEAL Sniper....so I am special." I disagree. I feel for her loss of her husband, but Kyles wife is no better.....or worse than any other woman whom lost her husband in Combat.

  I respect and thank Chris Kyle for his service, and what he accomplished is no easy task. But Chris Kyle, like other servicemen, and Special Operations troops, are not some unearthly, superhuman.....demi-god who have superpowers. And after making it though combat......it is a tragedy in the manner and location he was killed. Chris deserves respect and praise for his service and accomplishments......I have no quarrel with him. But he is not the only one that went overseas to combat and performed Heroic deeds. He is not the only Special Operations troop deployed, nor is he the only sniper that went overseas and "Eliminated" terrorists.

SEALs are SEALs  - Green Berets are Green Berets - Marine Recon is Marine Recon - Air Force Special Ops is Air Force Special Ops. Marine Infantry is Marine Infantry and Army Infantry is Army Infantry. Thousands of men deemed extraordinary by testing.  Thousands of men whom are trained for Direct Action, Reconnaissance and Foreign Defense ......but not all of them come home and write a book about it, some choose to be what they truly are........"Quiet Professionals."

  Special Operations are Special people, I will attest. They can do things, and push themselves farther than most other humans. They are uniquely trained, so that even in the hardest of times and with the greatest oppression and against overwhelming odds.....they will complete the mission - hence they are tested and the ones whom cannot "hack" the job are "weeded out". They deserve the thanks and a salute from American people. But they put their pants on the same way I do.


    Shadow 355  ( Prior Service - US Army )


----------



## shadow355

Marianne said:


> American Sniper -Chris Kyle
> “The Legend”; meanwhile, the enemy feared him so much they named him _al-Shaitan _(“the devil”) and placed a bounty on his head.



  QUOTE  - "White Feather, for the nickname “White Feather” given to Hathcock by the NVA."

A Vietnam War Sniper Crawled for 3 Days Across 2000m of Open Field, Killed NVA General With One Shot, Then Crawled Back

Marine Carlos Hathcock "93 Confirmed Kills"  I read the book, and it is indeed good.

  Hathcock also had a bounty placed on his head by the NVA.

  I see similarities, and I am not claiming falsehood......or validity. I am saying that Kyles book is questionable.

If Kyle was a sniper......and we both know he was. How did the terrorists know his identity?
To prevent being captured, surrounded and caught.....and eventually tortured the bad guys are not supposed to know whom you are. IF YOU ARE surrounded and face possible capture, you bury your weapons and associated "Sniper gear" and try to escape and evade, so that if you are caught the bad guys do not know you are a sniper and you do not get tortured.....and/or killed on the spot. To the least you are not used for the bad guys.....or political propaganda.


           Shadow 355


----------



## Marianne

Murder On Astor Place- Victoria Thompson

As a midwife in the turn-of-the-century tenements of New York City, Sarah Brandt has seen birth and death, suffering and joy. Now she is about to take part in something more unusual in the crime-ridden streets of the teeming city - a search for justice...
Early in the first book of this series, Sarah meets Detective Sergeant Frank Malloy of the New York City Police. Frank is a typical cop of his era, a time when the police were underpaid and only investigated crimes for people who could afford to pay them a reward. Frank has ambitions of becoming a captain in the force, a position for which he must pay a substantial bribe, so he’s saving his money carefully. He doesn’t have time to waste solving the murder of a girl whose family doesn’t want the crime solved, but Sarah Brandt won’t allow him to shirk his duty. Making such a man a sympathetic character was a challenge, but I think when you read the book, you’ll understand why Frank is who he is. Both Frank and Sarah have tragedy in their pasts. Both have lost a beloved mate and both are driven to succeed. In spite of the differences in their backgrounds and social class, they come to respect each other and learn they can work well together.


----------



## Marianne

shadow355 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Sniper -Chris Kyle
> “The Legend”; meanwhile, the enemy feared him so much they named him _al-Shaitan _(“the devil”) and placed a bounty on his head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE  - "White Feather, for the nickname “White Feather” given to Hathcock by the NVA."
> 
> A Vietnam War Sniper Crawled for 3 Days Across 2000m of Open Field, Killed NVA General With One Shot, Then Crawled Back
> 
> Marine Carlos Hathcock "93 Confirmed Kills"  I read the book, and it is indeed good.
> 
> Hathcock also had a bounty placed on his head by the NVA.
> 
> I see similarities, and I am not claiming falsehood......or validity. I am saying that Kyles book is questionable.
> 
> If Kyle was a sniper......and we both know he was. How did the terrorists know his identity?
> To prevent being captured, surrounded and caught.....and eventually tortured the bad guys are not supposed to know whom you are. IF YOU ARE surrounded and face possible capture, you bury your weapons and associated "Sniper gear" and try to escape and evade, so that if you are caught the bad guys do not know you are a sniper and you do not get tortured.....and/or killed on the spot. To the least you are not used for the bad guys.....or political propaganda.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

I expected there would be some fluff in the story.


----------



## Marianne

Darkness Peering - Alice Blanchard



The dead girl lay face up on the edge of the pond, a snake coiled in the muddy hollow of one arm. For Police Chief Nalen Storrow, it was a shocking reminder of the violence he thought he'd left behind when he moved his family to Flowering Dogwood, Maine. Then, Storrow's investigation leads to a chilling possibility...the murderer might be his own son, Billy. Eighteen years later, a different cop is obsessed with the unsolved case—Rachel Storrow, Nalen's grown daughter. But no sooner does Rachel reopen the investigation than another young woman disappears. Once again Billy is a suspect—but not the only one in a town with long-buried secrets. A cunning psychopath is moving undetected through Flowering Dogwood, taking Rachel on a relentless journey of suspicion, doubt, and bone-deep fear. And nothing can prepare her—or the reader—for the staggering revelation that awaits.


----------



## Mindful

John Grisham.

Gray Mountain.

Can't get enough of him.


----------



## Marianne

The Five Stones: An Everyday Guide to Following Jesus- 
by Foye Belyea (Author), Samuel Huggard (Author), Bill Hull (Foreword)

If you want to journey through life actively engaged in following Jesus rather than just learning the facts about Him and attending religious services then we invite you to join us in learning and living The Five Stones. This book is a guide to an everyday way of life in Christ that begins in the hearts and homes of those who desire to follow Jesus.


----------



## Dhara

One Alex Berensen, John Wells novel after another.


----------



## Anong

I'm reading some of H.P.Lovecraft's novels (named Lovecraft: the ultimate collection)


----------



## Marianne

I'm A Church Member- Thomas Rainer

_I Am a Church Member_ discusses the attitudes and responsibilities of church members. Rainer addresses in detail what congregations should really be focusing on — praying for church leaders, being a functioning member, treasuring church membership, and more.

Six chapters with these titles include study questions to guide the discussion:


I Will Be a Unifying Church Member
I Will Not Let the Church Be About My Preferences and Desires
I Will Pray for My Church Leaders
I Will Lead My Family to Be Healthy Church Members
I Will Be a Functioning Member
I Will Treasure Church Membership as a Gift


----------



## Dhara

The Laundry List's workbook.


----------



## Marianne

The Bastard- John Jakes

This is the story of Philip Kent. The illegitimate son of a British nobleman who was denied his heritage, he embraces the ideals of the fledgling nation of America-and takes up arms against his father's homeland.


----------



## Marianne

Shiver - Lisa Jackson

A serial killer is turning the Big Easy into his personal playground. The victims are killed in pairs--no connection, no apparent motive, no real clues. It's a very sick game, and it's only just begun.


----------



## Marianne

Rickshaw Bend - Helen Arvonen
Brooding Mansion- Paulette Warren
Mischief - Charlotte Armstrong


----------



## Marianne

The Lovely Bones- Alice Sebold

_"My name was Salmon, like the fish; first name, Susie. I was fourteen when I was murdered on December 6, 1973."_

So begins the story of Susie Salmon, who is adjusting to her new home in heaven, a place that is not at all what she expected, even as she is watching life on earth continue without her -- her friends trading rumors about her disappearance, her killer trying to cover his tracks, her grief-stricken family unraveling. Out of unspeakable tragedy and loss, THE LOVELY BONES succeeds, miraculously, in building a tale filled with hope, humor, suspense, even joy.


----------



## CremeBrulee

I wanted to add some poetry to my reading list and was thinking about W.B. Yeats collected works.  I have the 100 Greatest Books Ever Written from Easton Press and was wondering if there isn't a better choice.  Any suggestions?

Easton Press: The 100 Greatest Books Ever Written | Listology


----------



## Unkotare

New Kids


----------



## Pumpkin Row

_I'm actually reading several books at once. Wilson's War, 1920: The Year of Six Presidents, FDR's Follies: How The New Deal Extended the Great Depression, Fair Tax: The Truth, and A Game of Thrones._


----------



## Unkotare

The Essential Guide to Amharic


----------



## ForeverYoung436

The Queen You Thought You Knew (Unmasking Esther's Hidden Story), by Rabbi David Fohrman


----------



## Marianne

The Complete Idiots Guide to American History by Alan Axelrod


----------



## Marianne

Rest in Pieces by Rita Mae Brown.





*Rest in Pieces*

Mrs. Murphy thinks the new man in town is the cat's meow.... Maybe she should think again. Small towns don't take kindly to strangers--unless the stranger happens to be a drop-dead gorgeous and seemingly unattached male. When Blair Bainbridge comes to Crozet, Virginia, the local matchmakers lose no time in declaring him perfect for their newly divorced postmistress, Mary Minor "Harry" Haristeen." Even Harry's tiger cat, Ms. Murphy, and her Welsh Corgi, Tee Tucker, believe he smells A-okay. Could his one little imperfection be that he's a killer? Blair becomes the most likely suspect when the pieces of a dismembered corpse begin turning up around Crozet. No one knows who the dead man is, but when a grisly clue makes a spectacular appearance in the middle of the fall festivities, more than an early winter snow begins chilling the blood of Crozet's very best people. That's when Ms. Murphy, her friend Tucker, and her human companion Harry begin to sort through the clues . . . only to find themselves a whisker away from becoming the killer's next victims.


----------



## midcan5

The book below should be required reading for a number of reasons. The lone male and the whys of a mass murderer. Well written, not for the faint of heart. Norway is in many ways like America.

'*One of Us*: The Story of Anders Breivik and the Massacre in Norway' By Asne Seierstad. Translated by Sarah Death.

'Random Family: Love, Drugs, Trouble, and Coming of Age in the Bronx'  by Adrian Nicole LeBlanc

And one I mentioned before but worth a read if you want to understand America today.

'Dog Whistle Politics: How Coded Racial Appeals Have Reinvented Racism and Wrecked the Middle Class' by Ian Haney López

.


----------



## Marianne

Patricia Cornwell 

Postmortem 

The novel opens as Dr. Kay Scarpetta, Chief Medical Examiner for the state of Virginia, receives an early-morning call from Sergeant Pete Marino, a homicide detective at the Richmond Police Department with whom Scarpetta has a tense working relationship. She meets him at the scene of a woman's gruesome strangling, the latest in a string of unsolved murders in Richmond.


----------



## Mindful

I'm reading The Road to Little Dribbling. By Bill Bryson.


----------



## Marianne

*Rest in Pieces (Mrs. Murphy #2)*
by Rita Mae Brown
 3.93  ·   Rating Details ·  3,321 Ratings  ·  106 Reviews
Mrs. Murphy thinks the new man in town is the  cat's meow.... Maybe she should think again.  Small towns don't take kindly to strangers--unless  the stranger happens to be a drop-dead gorgeous and  seemingly unattached male. When Blair Bainbridge  comes to Crozet, Virginia, the local matchmakers  lose no time in declaring him perfect for their  newly divorced postmistress, Mary Minor "Harry"  Haristeen. Even Harry's tiger cat, Mrs.  Murphy, and her Welsh Corgi, Tee Tucker, believe he  smells A-okay. Could his one little imperfection  be that he's a killer? Blair becomes the most  likely suspect when the pieces of a dismembered corpse  begin turning up around Crozet. No one knows who  the dead man is, but when a grisly clue makes a  spectacular appearance in the middle of the fall  festivities, more than an early winter snow begins  chilling the blood of Crozet's very best people.  That's when Mrs. Murphy, her friend Tucker, and her  human companion Harry begin to sort through the  clues . . . only to find themselves a whisker away  from becoming the killer's next  victims.


----------



## Marianne

*Strawberry Shortcake Murder (Hannah Swensen Series #2)*
by Joanne Fluke
Average Rating: 



In her debut mystery, _Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder,_ intrepid amateur sleuth and bakery owner Hannah Swensen proved that when it comes to crime, nothing is sweeter than a woman who knows how to really mix it up. Now, the flame-haired, tart-talking (and baking) heroine is back, judging a contest where the competition is really murder.
Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Marianne

*Rest You Merry (Peter Shandy #1)*
by Charlotte MacLeod

Professor Peter Shandy finally succumbs to Jemima Ames, Chairperson for Balaclava Agricultural College's major fundraiser, the Grand Illumination. He buries his small brick house under an avalanche of tawdry plastic and escapes on a sea cruise. But he returns to find Jemima dead on his living room floor and a murder to solve.


----------



## Marianne

*Teresa of Avila: The Progress of a Soul*
by Cathleen Medwick

A refreshingly modern reconsideration of Saint Teresa (1515-1582), one of the greatest mystics and reformers to emerge within the sixteenth-century Catholic Church, whose writings are a keystone of modern mystical thought.


----------



## Marianne

*Murder at Monticello (Mrs. Murphy #3)*
by Rita Mae Brown, Sneaky Pie Brown, Wendy Wray (Illustrator)

Mrs. Murphy digs into Virginia history and gets her paws on a killer.

The most popular citizen of Virginia has been dead for nearly 170 years. That hasn't stopped the good people of tiny Crozet, Virginia, from taking pride in every aspect of Thomas Jefferson's life. But when an archaeological dig of the slave quarters at Jefferson's home, Monticello, uncovers a shocking secret, emotions in Crozet run high,dangerously high.


----------



## Marianne

*Thirteen Detectives*
by G.K. Chesterton, Marie Smith (Editor)

Collected here are classic mysteries solved by thirteen of G. K. Chesterton’s detectives—including a newly discovered Father Brown story.

*Contents:* The White Pillars murder — The tremendous adventure of Major Brown — The singular speculation of the house agent — The garden of smoke — The hole in the wall — The bottomless well — The three horsemen of the apocalypse — When doctors agree — The shadow of the shark — The finger of stone — The Donnington affair


----------



## Marianne

*Ghost Walk (Harrison Investigation #2)*
by Heather Graham (Goodreads Author)

New Orleans haunted-tour manager Nikki DuMonde claims to have seen her newest employee Andy in her bedroom at the exact time Andy was apparently murdered. No-one believes her, apart from Brent Blackhawk, a half-Irish half-Lakota paranormal investigator who realizes that Nikki must listen to the dead if she wants to keep on living.


----------



## Marianne

Forget not Ariadne by Pamela Hill


----------



## yiostheoy

I just finished reading two biographies of the fastest deadliest gunfighter of the 1800's Old West.

It was great.


----------



## theliq

yiostheoy said:


> I just finished reading two biographies of the fastest deadliest gunfighter of the 1800's Old West.
> 
> It was great.


Well Yio,Give us the names and authors...steve


----------



## Marianne

*Mycroft Holmes*
by Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Anna Waterhouse (Goodreads Author)
 3.65  ·   Rating Details ·  3,068 Ratings  ·  605 Reviews
Fresh out of Cambridge University, the young Mycroft Holmes is already making a name for himself in government, working for the Secretary of State for War. Yet this most British of civil servants has strong ties to the faraway island of Trinidad, the birthplace of his best friend, Cyrus Douglas, a man of African descent, and where his fiancée Georgiana Sutton was raised.

Mycroft’s comfortable existence is overturned when Douglas receives troubling reports from home. There are rumors of mysterious disappearances, strange footprints in the sand, and spirits enticing children to their deaths, their bodies found drained of blood. Upon hearing the news, Georgiana abruptly departs for Trinidad. Near panic, Mycroft convinces Douglas that they should follow her, drawing the two men into a web of dark secrets that grows more treacherous with each step they take...


----------



## Marianne

*The Green Book: The Everyday Guide to Saving the Planet One Simple Step at a Time*

Ellen DeGeneres, Robert Redford, Will Ferrell, Jennifer Aniston, Faith Hill, Tim McGraw, Martha Stewart, Tyra Banks, Dale Earnhardt, Jr., Tiki Barber, Owen Wilson, and Justin Timberlake tell you how they make a difference to the environment. Inside "The Green Book," find out how you can too: - Don't ask for ATM receipts. If everyone in the United States refused their receipts, it would save a roll of paper more than two billion feet long, or enough to circle the equator fifteen times - Turn off the tap while you brush your teeth. You'll conserve up to five gallons of water per day. Throughout the entire United States, the daily savings could add up to more water than is consumed every day in all of New York City. - Get a voice-mail service for your home phone. If all answering machines in U.S. homes were replaced by voice-mail services, the annual energy savings would total nearly two billion kilowatt hours. The resulting reduction in air pollution would be equivalent to removing 250,000 cars from the road for a year With wit and authority, authors Elizabeth Rogers and Thomas Kostigen provide hundreds of solutions for all areas of your life, pinpointing the smallest changes that have the biggest impact on the health of our precious planet. "From the Trade Paperback edition."


----------



## Marianne

*Death at Bishop's Keep (Kathryn Ardleigh #1)*
by Robin Paige

Kate Ardleigh is _not_ a Victorian lady - outspoken, egalitarian, American, and a writer of penny-dreadfuls. Aunt Sabrina invites her to Essex England, for help with the Order of the New Dawn. Aunt Jagger beats the servants to suicide, and someone feeds her Death mushrooms. Next door, Sir Charles photographs a fresh body in an archaeological dig, and seeks his killer.


----------



## Marianne

*The Madness of Mary Lincoln*
by Jason Emerson Dr. James S Brust MD (Afterword)



In 2005, historian Jason Emerson discovered a steamer trunk formerly owned by Robert Todd Lincoln's lawyer and stowed in an attic for forty years. The trunk contained a rare find: twenty-five letters pertaining to Mary Todd Lincoln's life and insanity case, letters assumed long destroyed by the Lincoln family. Mary wrote twenty of the letters herself, more than half from the insane asylum to which her son Robert had her committed, and many in the months and years after.

_           The Madness of Mary Lincoln_ is the first examination of Mary Lincoln’s mental illness based on the lost letters, and the first new interpretation of the insanity case in twenty years. This compelling story of the purported insanity of one of America’s most tragic first ladies provides new and previously unpublished materials, including the psychiatric diagnosis of Mary’s mental illness and her lost will.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Family history.


----------



## Weatherman2020

I just got this from Amazon.  Should have read the description better, didn't know it was about business.


----------



## hjmick

_*The Lost City of the Monkey God*_ by Douglas Preston


From Amazon:

Since the days of conquistador Hernán Cortés, rumors have circulated about a lost city of immense wealth hidden somewhere in the Honduran interior, called the White City or the Lost City of the Monkey God. Indigenous tribes speak of ancestors who fled there to escape the Spanish invaders, and they warn that anyone who enters this sacred city will fall ill and die. In 1940, swashbuckling journalist Theodore Morde returned from the rainforest with hundreds of artifacts and an electrifying story of having found the Lost City of the Monkey God-but then committed suicide without revealing its location.

Three quarters of a century later, bestselling author Doug Preston joined a team of scientists on a groundbreaking new quest. In 2012 he climbed aboard a rickety, single-engine plane carrying the machine that would change everything: lidar, a highly advanced, classified technology that could map the terrain under the densest rainforest canopy. In an unexplored valley ringed by steep mountains, that flight revealed the unmistakable image of a sprawling metropolis, tantalizing evidence of not just an undiscovered city but an enigmatic, lost civilization.

Venturing into this raw, treacherous, but breathtakingly beautiful wilderness to confirm the discovery, Preston and the team battled torrential rains, quickmud, disease-carrying insects, jaguars, and deadly snakes. But it wasn't until they returned that tragedy struck: Preston and others found they had contracted in the ruins a horrifying, sometimes lethal-and incurable-disease.


----------



## Marianne

*Rumpole for the defence*





Author: 
Mortimer, John, 1923-2009.
Series:
Rumpole of the Bailey volume 4.
Publisher: 

Whether he's quoting Wordsworth or having words with a particularly obtuse judge, Horace Rumpole always knows what he's doing--even if no one else does. In this delightful collection of stories, Rumpole straightens everyone out in the shocking case of a "bent copper," gallantly teaches a professor of moral philosophy about blackmail, consults with the dear departed when a will is contested, traces the path of true love when a doctor is accused of murder, and (in the name of duty, of course) drinks to excess with a teetotaling member of the prosecution. There is even a rare moment or two when Rumpole finds himself appreciative of "She Who Must Be Obeyed" (Mrs. Rumpole), when she inadvertently provides some essential clues that clinch his cases. Stories in this collection include "Rumpole for the Defense," "Rumpole and the Gentle Art of Blackmail," "Rumpole and the Dear Departed," "Rumpole and the Rotten Apple," "Rumpole and the Expert Witness," "Rumpole and the Spirit of Christmas," and "Rumpole and the Boat People."


----------



## Marianne

*The Body in the Belfry (Faith Fairchild #1)*
by Katherine Hall Page

There was no question that the body in the church belfry was Cindy Shepherd and that she was dead. The kitchen knife sticking out of her curvaceous young body left no doubt. As Faith Sibley Fairchild, the minister's wife who made the grisly find soon realises, there is no shortage of suspects who might have wanted Cindy dead: childhood enemies, jilted lovers and angry victims of her vicious tongue. But ex-New Yorker Faith has a lot to learn about murder in Massachusetts. Digging up seedy little secrets in a quiet New England village can make the natives a bit nervous...and turn the lady from the big city into just another small town statistic. (less)


----------



## Unkotare

At America's Gate: Chinese Immigration During the Exclusion Era


----------



## heil hitler

Unkotare said:


> At America's Gate: Chinese Immigration During the Exclusion Era



How many times have you cried while reading it?


----------



## Unkotare

heil hitler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> At America's Gate: Chinese Immigration During the Exclusion Era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you cried while reading it?
Click to expand...



Why would I, dope?


----------



## heil hitler

Unkotare said:


> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> At America's Gate: Chinese Immigration During the Exclusion Era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you cried while reading it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I, dope?
Click to expand...

That big old bleeding heart in your chest.....mmmmmm....my feeeels.
My suggestion to you once you get through with your current text.

"Too Many Asians"
J. Robbins

Fantastic read and quite prophetic considering when it was written.


----------



## Unkotare

heil hitler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> At America's Gate: Chinese Immigration During the Exclusion Era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you cried while reading it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I, dope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That big old bleeding heart in your chest..........
Click to expand...



Go sleep it off, dope.


----------



## Wyatt earp

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to be reading a lot of non-fiction lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do! i don't love non-fiction as much. i find that when i have the time to read, i prefer disappearing into other realities.
> 
> although Lincoln is in my "to read" pile.
Click to expand...



Finally you post normal,  how come your not like that always? 

.


----------



## Wyatt earp

heil hitler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heil hitler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> At America's Gate: Chinese Immigration During the Exclusion Era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you cried while reading it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I, dope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That big old bleeding heart in your chest.....mmmmmm....my feeeels.
> My suggestion to you once you get through with your current text.
> 
> "Too Many Asians"
> J. Robbins
> 
> Fantastic read and quite prophetic considering when it was written.
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## SeaGal




----------



## Marianne

*Blueberry Muffin Murder (Hannah Swensen #3)*
by Joanne Fluke (Goodreads Author)

Preparations are underway for Lake Eden, Minnesota's annual Winter Carnival--and Hannah Swensen is set to bake up a storm at her popular shop, The Cookie Jar. Too bad the honor of creating the official Winter Carnival cake went to famous lifestyle maven Connie Mac--a half-baked idea, in Hannah's opinion. She suspects Connie Mac is a lot like the confections she whips up on her cable TV cooking show--sweet, light, and scrumptious-looking, but likely to leave a bitter taste in your mouth. 

Hannah's suspicions are confirmed when Connie Mac's limo rolls into town. Turns out America's "Cooking Sweetheart" is bossy, bad-tempered, and downright domineering. Things finally boil over when Hannah arrives at The Cookie Jar to find the Winter Carnival cake burnt to a crisp—and Connie Mac lying dead in her pantry, struck down while eating one of Hannah's famous blueberry muffins. 

Next thing Hannah knows, the police have declared The Cookie Jar's kitchen crime scene off-limits. She's a baker without an oven--and the Carnival is right around the corner. Hannah's only alternative is to cook up a plan to save her business--by finding the killer herself... (less)


----------



## Marianne

*The Day Before Tomorrow*
by Gérard Klein, P.J. Sokolowski (translator)

The federation considered itself a technological Utopia-and the innumerable planets under its sway were guaranteed stability by virtue of the time-change teams. For whenever a planetary historian located evidence in the past of any newly found world that it might evolve into a possible menace, a team of seven would be sent to tamper with that world's history.
But the seven men that went to Ygone encountered a fate no theorist had projected. They met with immediate ambush, they met with a strangely peaceful culture that could not be fathomed, and they finally were confronted with all the contradictions and temporal knots that the whole system of time-change had to imply. (less)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*We are Legion (We are Bob)*

A unique story. Bob a wealthy software company owner, for the fun of it signs an agreement to cryo-freeze his body when he dies. He dies. And he "wakes up" over a century later...without a body. His memories have been downloaded as AI in a computer system. In the future, cryosicles have no rights. He is owned by the state. A virtual slave if you will. But Bob has other plans.


----------



## Marianne

*Murder Without Icing (John Putnam Thatcher #14)*
by Emma Lathen

John Putnam Thatcher, senior vice-president of the Sloan Guaranty Trust, received the news that his bank was to sponsor hockey telecasts with his usual equanimity. After all, the cellar-dwelling New York Huskies were nothing to get excited about. But that was before the Huskies hit an incredible winning streak, shot into first place, and created a wave of hockey hysteria. Even this Thatcher could have ignored - if it hadn't been for the two corpses that were churned up in its wake!


----------



## frigidweirdo

SeaGal said:


>



Never really noticed this before, but now I've read it, I'm wondering why voices is plural, is this the inner voices too? Seems so, the amount of inner voices that come across in posts.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Right now I'm reading a book about the end of the Ottoman Empire, well written, but it's on my Kindle and I don't get to see the name or the author so I don't remember it. My previous book was the fourth trilogy (well it has 4 books in this "trilogy") from Robin Hobb, the Rain Wild Chronicles. I'd recommend Robin Hobb to anyone, it's fantasy but so realistic that you don't really notice the fantasy, and she (yes, she's a she, it's not her real name either) really gets inside the head of the characters.

The first trilogy has a boy and a wolf and over time the boy becomes more wolf and the wolf more boy, and she carries it off like not many could.


----------



## Marianne

*The Kennedy Curse: Why Tragedy Has Haunted America's First Family for 150 Years*
by Edward Klein



Death was merciful to Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis, for it spared her a parent's worst nightmare: the loss of a child. But if Jackie had lived to see her son, JFK Jr., perish in a plane crash on his way to his cousin's wedding, she would have been doubly horrified by the familiar pattern in the tragedy. Once again, on a day that should have been full of joy and celebration, America's first family was struck by the Kennedy Curse.

In this probing expose, renowned Kennedy biographer Edward Klein--a bestselling author and journalist personally acquainted with many members of the Kennedy family--unravels one of the great mysteries of our time and explains why the Kennedys have been subjected to such a mind-boggling chain of calamities.


----------



## Marianne

*Paydirt*
*Rita Mae Brown, Author, Wendy Wray, Illustrator, Sneaky Pie Brown, With* Bantam Books 


 The first word of this fourth collaboration of Rita Mae Brown and her cat (following Murder at Monticello) is, appropriately, the italicized ``Cozy.'' The dog days of summer in sleepy Crozet, Va.-where postmistress Mary Minor Haristeen, aka Harry, lives with her tiger cat, Mrs. Murphy, and her Welsh Corgi, Tee Tucker-are disrupted by a computer virus and the arrival of a drugged-up biker looking for a woman named Malibu. A few days later, the biker turns up murdered. Meanwhile, the computer virus seems to have hit Crozet National Bank, which suffers an inexplicable $2-million shortfall. Harry's stumbling onto a small clue to the bank troubles inadvertently leads to another murder, which is quickly followed by a third. One detects coauthor Sneaky Pie's self-serving little paw as Mrs. Murphy-helped by Tee Tucker and their pal Pewter, the grocer's fat cat-not only leads Harry to the truth about the murders and the money but also rescues her from the killer. As usual, the Browns have fun with a supporting cast of eccentric characters (both two- and four-legged), whose foibles and quirks flavor what is the best Mrs. Murphy adventure yet.


----------



## Marianne

*Shadows of Lancaster County*
by Mindy Starns Clark 

Following up on her extremely popular Gothic thriller, Whispers of the Bayou, Mindy Starns Clark offers another suspenseful stand?alone mystery full of Amish simplicity, dark shadows, and the light of God?s amazing grace.Anna thought she left the tragedies of the past behind when she moved from Pennsylvania to California, but when her brother vanishes from the genetics lab where he works, Anna has no choice but to head back home. Using skills well?honed in Silicon Valley, she follows the high?tech trail her brother left behind, a trail that leads from the simple world of Amish farming to the cutting edge of DNA research and gene mapping.


----------



## Marianne

*Abba*
by Evelyn Underhill

The title of the book, Abba, is the term used in more than one place in the New Testament for addressing God as Father and it is with the ‘Our Father’ prayer that these meditations are concerned. At first sight it might be thought impossible to say anything fresh on something so familiar to all Christians as the Lord’s Prayer. Yet the inexhaustible depths of meaning to be found in it may, by the very fact of familiarity, all too easily escape notice and understanding.


----------



## Marianne

*Past Forgetting: My Love Affair With Dwight D. Eisenhower*
by Kay Summersby Morgan

Here, at long last, is the true story of the passionate, moving secret love affair between General Dwight D. Eisenhower, Supreme Commander of the Allied Forces in Europe, and Kay Summersby, the beautiful English fashion model who became his driver in wartime London, his staff aide, by his side through every crisis and high-level meeting of the war -- and the woman he loved. 

Written by Kay Summersby Morgan herself, Past Forgetting is the intimate account of a relationship that began, haltingly, in 1942, when Kay was assigned to drive the then unknown two-star general, and ended in heartbreak when Ike, victor and war hero, returned home to face a disapproving General Marshall, the adoring American public, Mrs. Eisenhower -- and the possibility of becoming President of the United States.


----------



## Marianne

*Cure for the Common Life*




"Sweet spot." Golfers understand the term. So do tennis players. Ever swung a baseball bat or paddled a Ping-Pong ball? If so, you know the oh-so-nice feel of the sweet spot. Life in the sweet spot rolls like the downhill side of a downwind bike ride. But you don't have to swing a bat or a club to know this. What engineers give sports equipment, God gave you.A zone, a region, a life precinct in which you were made to dwell. He tailored the curves of your life to fit an empty space in his jigsaw puzzle. And life makes sweet sense when you find your spot. But if you're like 87 percent of workers, you haven't found it. You don't find meaning in your work--or you're one of the 80 percent who don't believe their talents are used. What can you do? You're suffering from the common life, and you desperately need a cure. Best-selling author Max Lucado has found it. In Cure for the Common Life he offers practical tools for exploring and identifying your own uniqueness, motivation to put your strengths to work, and the perfect prescription for finding and living in your sweet spot for the rest of your life.


----------



## Marianne

*Death Takes Passage*




History is repeating itself on hundred years later on Alaska's breathtaking Inside Passage. Re-creating the famous Voyage of 1897, the Spirit of '98 is setting sail from Skagway, Alaska, en route to Seattle, Washington, carrying two tons of Yukon gold. Alaska State Trooper Alex Jensen and his love, famous female "musher" Jessie Arnold, are among the excited participants. The Grim Reaper is a passenger as well.Dressed in period coustoume, Gold Rush buff Alex Jensen is only too happy to be representing the Troopers on this historic journey through a giant maze of scenic straits, harbors, and inlets. But the strange disappearance -- and probable death -- of a crew member pulls Alex rudely back to the present. As the only law officer in the vicinity, it is now his duty to unravel a twisted skein of lies, greed, and lethal shipboard secrets -- before the Spirit's fateful encounter with murderers abroad a stolen ketch writes a grim new chapter in Alaska's history.


----------



## Marianne

*The Hell Job Series*
by L. Ron Hubbard

Asked by an editor to look into and write stories about dangerous professions, L Ron Hubbard turned to life insurance company to identify just which jobs those were. But that was not enough, he immersed himself in the worlds of those who put their lives on the line, thus giving rise to The Hell Job Series, 15 true to life on the edge historical fiction shorts.


----------



## Marianne

*The Red Badge of Courage*
Novel




Stephen Crane

The Red Badge of Courage is a war novel by American author Stephen Crane. Taking place during the American Civil War, the story is about a young private of the Union Army, Henry Fleming, who flees from the field of battle. Overcome with shame, he longs for a wound, a "red badge of courage," to counteract his cowardice. When his regiment once again faces the enemy, Henry acts as standard-bearer, who carries a flag.


----------



## Marianne

*Twilight (Jenny Cain Mysteries, No. 10) *
by Nancy Pickard


Jenny Cain is up to her ears in plans for the Port Frederick Autumn Festival when a young widow comes to her with a heart breaking story. Melissa Barney's husband was recently hit by a car at the intersection of a nature trail and a highway. Barney wants to close the trail, and Jenny is drawn into a long-running controversy that threatens disaster for all she holds dear.


----------



## Marianne

*Black Beauty*
by Anna Sewell

A handsome horse with a glossy black coat and a pretty white star on his forehead, Black Beauty seems to lead a charmed life. Although his mother warns him that there are 'bad, cruel men' in the world, he begins his life in a happy home, with a friendly groom to look after him and plenty to eat. However, when a change of circumstances means that he is sold, he soon discovers the truth of his mother's words. Anna Sewell's moving story is one of the best-loved animal adventures ever written.


----------



## Marianne

*Lemon Meringue Pie Murder*




*Joanne Fluke*

Hannah Swensen thought she'd finally discovered the recipe for a perfect life. But her sometime beau Norman Rhodes tosses a surprise ingredient into the mix when he phones to tell her he's just bought a house from local drugstore clerk Rhonda Scharf--which he plans to tear down in order to build the dream home he and Hannah designed. It seems the plan has been cooking for quite some time, and Hannah is shocked--especially since her ring finger is still very much bare. The good news is that the soon-to-be-torn-down house is full of antiques--and Norman has given Hannah and her mother first dibs. They uncover some gorgeous old furniture, a patchwork quilt...and Rhonda Scharf's dead body. A little more sleuthing turns up the half-eaten remains of a very special dinner for two--and one of The Cookie Jar's famous lemon meringue pies. Now it's up to Hannah to turn up the heat--and get busy tracking down the clues. Starting in her very own kitchen.


----------



## hjmick

American Gods


----------



## Marianne

*Murder, She Meowed (Mrs. Murphy #5)*
by Rita Mae Brown, Sneaky Pie Brown

The annual steeplechase races at Montpelier, once the home of James and Dolley Madison, are the high point in the social calendar of the horse-mad Virginians of cozy Crozet. The race meet offers a cracking good time with old friends and a chance to get even—on the racecourse—with old enemies. Postmistress Mary Minor "Harry" Haristeen will be in the thick of the action on this day of high spirits and fierce competition. But the glorious thoroughbreds and the pinks and greens and purples worn by the riders do not blind Harry to the dangerous undercurrents that start to surface. There's sure to be some emotional fireworks at Montpelier. Still, no one expects the day to end in tragedy. 

Found dead in the main barn is one of the day's riders, a knife plunged through the jockey's heart. The only clue is a playing card, the Queen of Clubs, impaled over the fatal wound. Within the wealthy, tight-knit world of horse owners, trainers, and jockeys, the victim had both admirers and enemies.

Was the murderer's motive greed, drugs--a pervasive evil in the race world—or sexual rivalry? Luckily for Crozet's humans, the tiger cat Mrs. Murphy is right at home in the stable yard...and on the trail of the shocking truth. But will Harry catch on in time to stop a killer grown bloodthirsty with success?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Harry Potter.... I read the first one a long time ago, because my ex's brother had it, and then I read the next two in a foreign language.

Decided to read them all from start to finish, started the Order of the Phoenix a few hours ago.

before that it was some book on the demise of the Ottoman Empire, before that Robin Hobb's Rain Wild's trilogy (which has 4 books, so isn't a trilogy).

My favorite author though is Robin Hobb, aka Margaret Ogden. She has trilogies set in a fantasy world, but her writing is so good it doesn't feel much like fantasy at all. The Farseer Trilogy with a boy who can speak to a wolf, and connect, and they change over the course of the books, the boy becomes more wolf, slowly, and the wolf more human.


----------



## Marianne

*Fudge Cupcake Murder (Hannah Swensen #5)*
by Joanne Fluke (Goodreads Author)
 3.92  ·  Rating Details ·  12,775 Ratings  ·  542 Reviews
Bakery owner Hannah Swensen just can't keep her hands out of the batter when murder stirs things up in Lake Eden, Minnesota, leaving the sheriff dead, an innocent deputy accused, and a killer still on the loose...


----------



## Marianne

The Rising Hope
 by Charles R Swindoll


----------



## Marianne

*St. Francis of Assisi: A Biography  Johannes Jorgensen*




St. Francis of Assisi: A Biography


----------



## Marianne

*Embraced by the Light *
* Betty J. Eadie*



#1 NEW YORK TIMES BESTSELLER - The groundbreaking account of life after death that has become a source of comfort, inspiration, and solace to millions "I felt a surge of energy, and my spirit was suddenly drawn through my chest and pulled upward. My first impression is that I was free. . . ." On the night of November 19, 1973, following surgery, thirty-one-year-old wife and mother Betty J. Eadie died. This is her extraordinary story of the events that followed, her astonishing proof of life after physical death. She saw more, perhaps than any other person has seen before and shares her almost photographic recollections of the remarkable details. Compelling, inspiring, and infinitely reassuring, her vivid account gives us a glimpse of the peace and unconditional love that awaits us all. More important, Betty's journey offers a simple message that can transform our lives today, showing us our purpose and guiding us to live the way we were meant to--joyously, abundantly, and with love. Praise for Embraced by the Light "The most detailed and spellbinding near-death experience I have ever heard."--Kimberly Clark-Sharp, president, Seattle International Association of Near-Death Studies


----------



## midcan5

"Reading, and reading widely, is for me the great means of expanding my being. It is in reading that I have learned all I know about thinking."  Alan Jacobs 

Reading another Knausgaard Struggle volume, easy reading but kinda fascinating. Gitlin's book was written years ago but fits America today perfectly. 

A Death in the Family (My Struggle 1) by Karl Ove Knausgaard

'The Twilight of Common Dreams: Why America Is Wracked by Culture Wars' by Todd Gitlin

The Twilight of Common Dreams: Why America Is Wracked by Culture Wars by Todd Gitlin

*and worth a read:   esp Strangers*

Strangers in Their Own Land: Anger and Mourning on the American Right by Arlie Russell Hochschild
Merchants of Doubt: How a Handful of Scientists Obscured the Truth on Issues from Tobacco Smoke to Global Warming by Naomi Oreskes

*Understand America today:*

Invisible Hands: The Making of the Conservative Movement from the New Deal to Reagan by Kim Phillips-Fein
Dark Money: The Hidden History of the Billionaires Behind the Rise of the Radical Right by Jane Mayer
Strangers in Their Own Land: Anger and Mourning on the American Right by Arlie Russell Hochschild
The Destruction of Hillary Clinton by Susan Bordo
On Tyranny: Twenty Lessons from the Twentieth Century by Timothy Snyder
The Making of Donald Trump by David Cay Johnston

The Rhetoric of Reaction: Perversity, Futility, Jeopardy by Albert O. Hirschman


----------



## Natural Citizen

Elementary Catechism on the Constitution of the United States by Arthur J. Stansbury, 1828.

The Catechism was first used in the early 1800's for school children but should be required reading in every school today. It is an excellent way to re-acquaint yourself with the nature and benefit of strict constitutional government and for those who are discovering their true heritage for the first time.

Ye Olde Book Shoppe


----------



## theliq

midcan5 said:


> "Reading, and reading widely, is for me the great means of expanding my being. It is in reading that I have learned all I know about thinking."  Alan Jacobs
> 
> Reading another Knausgaard Struggle volume, easy reading but kinda fascinating. Gitlin's book was written years ago but fits America today perfectly.
> 
> A Death in the Family (My Struggle 1) by Karl Ove Knausgaard
> 
> 'The Twilight of Common Dreams: Why America Is Wracked by Culture Wars' by Todd Gitlin
> 
> The Twilight of Common Dreams: Why America Is Wracked by Culture Wars by Todd Gitlin
> 
> *and worth a read:   esp Strangers*
> 
> Strangers in Their Own Land: Anger and Mourning on the American Right by Arlie Russell Hochschild
> Merchants of Doubt: How a Handful of Scientists Obscured the Truth on Issues from Tobacco Smoke to Global Warming by Naomi Oreskes
> 
> *Understand America today:*
> 
> Invisible Hands: The Making of the Conservative Movement from the New Deal to Reagan by Kim Phillips-Fein
> Dark Money: The Hidden History of the Billionaires Behind the Rise of the Radical Right by Jane Mayer
> Strangers in Their Own Land: Anger and Mourning on the American Right by Arlie Russell Hochschild
> The Destruction of Hillary Clinton by Susan Bordo
> On Tyranny: Twenty Lessons from the Twentieth Century by Timothy Snyder
> The Making of Donald Trump by David Cay Johnston
> 
> The Rhetoric of Reaction: Perversity, Futility, Jeopardy by Albert O. Hirschman


Crikey,Midie,such thought provoking yet depressing reads in the main,I suppose you are displaying the thoughts of another 3 odd years of the TRUMP PRESIDENCY,being Australian and living in "Paradise".....I feel for you Midie,...How did America/ns stoop so low...steven


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dr Grump said:


> What Are You Reading?



  I'm reading a forum thread titled What Are You Reading?


----------



## SeaGal

Beyond Good and Evil by Friedrich Nietzsche. 213 pages, 9 chapters.

Soon to be what I'm not reading - pretty sure I'm not gonna make it past Ch. 2.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
My fare for reading lately, personal enjoyment, has been more on the fantasy, sexual romance side of life.


----------



## theliq

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> My fare for reading lately, personal enjoyment, has been more on the fantasy, sexual romance side of life.


Yes well we all like a bit of that...LOL...steve


----------



## Marianne

*The Adventures of Tom Sawyer*
Novel



The Adventures of Tom Sawyer by Mark Twain is an 1876 novel about a young boy growing up along the Mississippi River. It is set in the 1840s in the fictional town of St. Petersburg, inspired by Hannibal, Missouri, where Twain lived as a boy.


----------



## Marianne

*The Prayer of Jabez for Women Study Guide*





The phenomenal impact of The Prayer of Jabez is shown by reports of changed lives, expanded ministries, and spiritual breakthroughs among believers everywhere. Now women have their own unique version, written by Bruce Wilkinson's lifetime partner in marriage, that is full of significance for women's roles and ministry opportunities in God's kingdom. A must-read for every woman, whether she has read The Prayer of Jabez or not, this book addresses important questions such as, How can a busy mom expand her territory without neglecting the most important territory she already has, her family? Darlene Marie Wilkinson's warm, personable approach reaches out to her reader, encouraging her to become like Jabez and experience the extraordinary life.


----------



## Marianne

*Murder on the Prowl*





It takes a cat to write the purr-fect mystery "People who love cats...have a friend in Rita Mae Brown," declares The New York Times Book Review. And nowhere is it more obvious than in this, her sixth deliciously witty foray into detective fiction written with the paws-on help of collaborator Sneaky Pie Brown, and starring that irrepressible crime-solving tiger cat, Mrs. Murphy. As the principal of St. Elizabeth's, an exclusive private school that caters to Crozet, Virginia's, best families, Roscoe Fletcher has proven himself to be a highly effective and vastly popular administrator. So when his obituary appears in the local paper, everyone in town is upset. Yet nothing compares to the shock they feel when they discover that Roscoe Fletcher isn't dead at all. Someone has stooped to putting a phony obituary in the newspaper. But is it a sick joke or a sinister warning? Only Mrs. Murphy, the canny tiger cat, senses the pure malice behind the act. And when a second false obit appears, this time of a Hollywood has-been who is Roscoe Fletcher's best friend, Mrs. Murphy invites her friends, the corgi Tee Tucker, and fat cat Pewter, to do a bit of sleuthing. It's obvious to this shrewd puss that two phony death notices add up to deadly trouble. And her theory is borne out when one of the men is fiendishly murdered. "Harry" Haristeen, in her position as Crozet's postmistress, is the first to hear all the theories on whodunit starting with the man's jealous wife. Then a second bloody homicide follows, and a third. People are dropping like flies in Crozet and no one seems to know why. Fearlessly exploring all the places where humans never think to go, Mrs. Murphy manages to untangle the knots of passion, duplicity, and greed that have sent someone into a killing frenzy. Yet knowing the truth isn't enough. Mrs. Murphy must somehow lead Harry, her favorite human, down a trail that is perilous...to a killer who is …


----------



## Marianne

*Connecticut Witch Trials: The First Panic in the New World*





Connecticut's witch hunt was the first and most ferocious in New England, occurring almost fifty years before the infamous Salem witch trials. Between 1647 and 1697, at least thirty-four men and women from across the state were formally charged with witchcraft. Eleven were hanged. In New Haven, William Meeker was accused of cutting off and burning his pig's ears and tail as he cast a bewitching spell. After the hanging of Fairfield's Goody Knapp, magistrates cut down and searched her body for the marks of the devil. Through newspaper clippings, court records, letters and diaries, author Cynthia Wolfe Boynton uncovers the dark history of the Connecticut witch trials.


----------



## Marianne

Beatitudes for Today by Royal V. Carley

Pilgrims Process by Gerald Jud


----------



## Marianne

*The Legend of Sleepy Hollow*





"The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" is a short story of speculative fiction by American author Washington Irving, contained in his collection of 34 essays and short stories entitled The Sketch Book of Geoffrey Crayon, Gent.. Written while Irving was living abroad in Birmingham, England, "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" was first published in 1820. Along with Irving's companion piece "Rip Van Winkle", "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" is among the earliest examples of American fiction with enduring popularity, especially during Halloween because of a character known as the Headless Horseman believed to be a Hessian soldier who lost his head to a cannonball in battle.

*Rip Van Winkle*





"Rip Van Winkle" is a short story by American author Washington Irving published in 1819. Written while Irving was living in Birmingham, England, it is part of a collection entitled The Sketch Book of Geoffrey Crayon, Gent. Although the story is set in New York's Catskill Mountains, Irving later admitted, "When I wrote the story, I had never been on the Catskills." The story's title character is a Dutch-American villager living around the time of the American Revolutionary War.


----------



## Marianne

*The Further Adventures of Sherlock Holmes: The Stalwart Companions*







From the earliest days of Sherlock Holmes' career to his astonishing encounters with martian invaders, this series encapsulates the most varied and thrilling cases of the world's greatest detective.

Author: H. Paul Jeffers
First published: Mar 09, 2010


----------



## Marianne

*Breathe: A Ghost Story*





Jack is not a normal boy. He can talk to ghosts. In his new home, an aging farmhouse, he meets the Ghost Mother, a grief-stricken spirit who becomes very attached to him: too attached. He learns that the Ghost Mother is preying in the cruelest imaginable way on four child ghosts who are trapped in the house, stealing their energy to sustain her own. Before Jack can figure out how to help them, the Ghost Mother takes possession of his real mothers body. Jack wants to fight back, but he has severe asthma and risks fatal attacks with any physical exertion. It will take all his resources, and his mothers as well, to fight off the Ghost Mother and save the ghost children from a horrible fate.
amazon.com

Author: Cliff McNish
First published: Jan 01, 2006


----------



## Marianne

*Spooky New England: Tales of hauntings, strange happenings, and other local lore*





A collection of folktales highlighting famous and not-so-famous New England ghosts, mysterious happenings, powers of darkness, and wonders of the invisible world. Yankee folklore is kept alive in these expert retellings by master storyteller S.E. Schlosser, and in artist Paul Hoffman's evocative illustrations. You'll meet seaweed-covered phantom sailors and a ghostly black dog, hear otherworldly voices and things that go bump in the night, and feel an icy wind on the back of your neck on a warm summer evening. Whether read around the campfire on a dark and stormy night or from the backseat of the family van on the way to grandma’s, this is a collection to treasure.
amazon.com

Author: S. E. Schlosser
First published: Sep 01, 2003


----------



## Marianne

*Sugar Cookie Murder*





Joanne Fluke whips up yet another delectable mystery will delight new readers and loyal fans alike. The recently divorced Martin Dubinski arrives at the buffet with his new Vegas showgirl wife--all wrapped up in glitter and fur. His ex-wife, however, seems as cool as chilled eggnog. And when Hannah's mother's antique Christmas cake knife disappears, its discovery in the decolletage of the new--and now late--Mrs. Dubinski puts the festivities on ice. With everyone stranded at the community center by a blizzard, Hannah puts her investigative skills to the test, using the ingredients at hand: half the town of Lake Eden--and a killer. Now, as the snowdrifts get higher, it's up to Hannah to dig out all the clues--and make sure that this white Christmas doesn't bring any more deadly tidings...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Molly's Game.....


----------



## Unkotare

Bunker Hill: A City, A Siege, A Revolution, by Nathaniel Philbrick


----------



## Darkwind

A couple of books at the moment.

Start with why:  How great leaders inspire everyone to take action.
http://amzn.to/2C99lOI

and

Leaders Eat Last:  Why Some Teams Pull together and Others don't.
http://amzn.to/2zyOQYP


----------



## longknife

Marianne said:


> *The Adventures of Tom Sawyer*
> Novel
> 
> 
> 
> The Adventures of Tom Sawyer by Mark Twain is an 1876 novel about a young boy growing up along the Mississippi River. It is set in the 1840s in the fictional town of St. Petersburg, inspired by Hannibal, Missouri, where Twain lived as a boy.



Good to see that someone has found the good stuff.


----------



## koshergrl

I was looking for some light reading for the weekend. I will be crocheting, and reading that...

And studying 1 Peter.


----------



## Marianne

*Outrageous Love *
Book by Sheila Walsh




A dynamic speaker and vocalist, Sheila Walsh has developed a strong following through her appearances on The 700 Club and Women of Faith conferences. Her latest book, Outrageous Love, invites readers to look at the bold choices that God has made to draw us to Him and the lavish ways that He cares for us each day. As we acknowledge and respond to His outrageous love, we enter into a joy that surpasses any trouble the world might present.


----------



## frigidweirdo

I'm reading Lars Kepler's 4th book.

Lars Kepler - Wikipedia

_Sandmannen_ (2012) (English: _The Sandman_)





Easy to read, well organized, fast paced, I like these books because if you're tired, you can just keep reading.


----------



## Marianne

*The Raven*
Book by Peter Landesman




On a foggy summer day in 1941, 36 people set out in a boat for a pleasure cruise off the coast of Maine. They are never seen alive again, and their vessel, "The Raven", is never found. Landesman uses this true story as a basis for his eerie, intriguing first novel, telling the tale of a community torn apart by mistrust and tragedy.


----------



## Marianne

*Wings of Silver*
Book by Jo Petty



The best- selling companion to Apples of Gold. Over THREE MILLION copies sold. Redesigned for today's reader. Jo Petty's words of inspiration have been read, shared and treasured by millions of readers for more than fifty years. Discover gem after gem of pithy sayings, verses, poems and prayers, each highlighting the virtue of a life well-lived. Here are her thoughts on love, joy, peace, gentleness, goodness, faith and more. These thought provoking glimpses of truth will transform your attitudes and relationships. Every page inspires contemplation, revelation, and a renewed desire to cultivate your own call to character. A word fitly spoken is like apples of gold in pictures of silver. Proverbs 25:11


----------



## Marianne

*Naked in Death (In Death #1)*
by 
J.D. Robb (Goodreads Author)

Here is the novel that started it all- the first book in J.D. Robb's number-one _New York Times_-bestselling In Death series, featuring New York homicide detective Lieutenant Eve Dallas and Roarke. 

It is the year 2058, and technology now completely rules the world. But New York City Detective Eve Dallas knows that the irresistible impulses of the human heart are still ruled by just one thing: passion. 

When a senator's daughter is killed, the secret life of prostitution she'd been leading is revealed. The high-profile case takes Lieutenant Eve Dallas into the rarefied circles of Washington politics and society. Further complicating matters is Eve's growing attraction to Roarke, who is one of the wealthiest and most influential men on the planet, devilishly handsome... and the leading suspect in the investigation.


----------



## Marianne

*Stories by O. Henry*
Book by O. Henry



Tor Classics are affordably-priced editions designed to attract the young reader. Original dynamic cover art enthusiastically represents the excitement of each story. Appropriate "reader friendly" type sizes have been chosen for each title-offering clear, accurate, and readable text. All editions are complete and unabridged, and feature Introductions and Afterwords.Tales of laughter and tears, love and loss...Tales of old and young, rich and poor, the best and the worst...Tales of lies and truth, selfishness and sacrifice, loyalty and betrayal...O'Henry's stories are set in mansions and slums, teeming cities and desolate frontiers. Stories of grand adventure, thrilling romance, gripping suspense, hilarious comedy. Stories about turns of fate, twists of destiny, accidents of chance...and always. always, endless surprises The tales of O'Henry--stories as surprising..as life itself.


----------



## Marianne

*Daily Strength for Daily Needs*
Book by Mary Tileston



Daily Strength for Daily Needs by 1843-1934Mary Wilder Tileston, first published in 1901, is a rare manuscript, the original residing in one of the great libraries of the world. This book is a reproduction of that original, which has been scanned and cleaned by state-of-the-art publishing tools for better readability and enhanced appreciation. Restoration Editors' mission is to bring long out of print manuscripts back to life. Some smudges, annotations or unclear text may still exist, due to permanent damage to the original work. We believe the literary significance of the text justifies offering this reproduction, allowing a new generation to appreciate it.


----------



## Marianne

*Glory in Death (In Death #2)*
by 
J.D. Robb (Goodreads Author)

It is 2058, New York City. In a world where technology can reveal the darkest of secrets, there's only one place to hide a crime of passion-in the heart. 

Even in the mid-twenty-first century, during a time when genetic testing usually weeds out any violent hereditary traits before they can take over, murder still happens. The first victim is found lying on a sidewalk in the rain. The second is murdered in her own apartment building. Police Lieutenant Eve Dallas has no problem finding connections between the two crimes. Both victims were beautiful and highly successful women. Their glamorous lives and loves were the talk of the city. And their intimate relations with men of great power and wealth provide Eve with a long list of suspects -- including her own lover, Roarke.


----------



## Marianne

*We Are the Beloved: A Spiritual Journey*
Book by Ken Blanchard


----------



## Marianne

*Maigret and the Millionaires*
*by Georges Simenon*

Maigret's investigations of the attempted suicide of the glamorous Countess Paverini and the death of her multimillionaire lover, David Ward, take him behind the glittering facade of the world famous hotels in Paris, Monte Carlo and Lausanne and into the private world of the very rich.


----------



## Mindful

'Conversations with Kafka': Gustav Janouch.


----------



## Crixus




----------



## Marianne

*Maigret In Society Paperback – 1965*
by Georges Simenon (Author)


Maigret finds himself in a vanished world, when he's called to solve the case of the Comte de Saint-Hilaire, a former ambassador shot dead in his library.

The first mystery that confronts Maigret is that the Comte was carrying on a romance, purely by letter, for 55 years with the Princess Isabelle de V-- (he called her Isi). The Comte and Isi are like characters out of a book, people from the eighteenth century who wandered into the twentieth.

Isi's marriage to the Prince was a marriage of state, arising from the need for certain ancient families to marry wealth and position. The Comte was too poor enough to marry Isi. The Price knew all about his wife's innocent little romance, and didn't mind a bit. In fact everyone in this exalted circle knows all about it. The bizarre morality of "these people" is foreign territory to the chief inspector.

Maigret is having trouble finding a motive, since nobody gains unduly by the Comte's death. The old housekeeper Jacquette must know something, but her reserve is impenetrable, her loyalty to the Comte and his rarefied world absolute.

The truth, Maigret suspects, is simple. And yet it eludes him.

This is a poignant tale about a love kept forever young between two old people. It's quite charming to watch the case stir up Maigret's own romantic susceptibilities.


----------



## Marianne

*Nineteen Eighty-Four*
Novel by George Orwell



Nineteen Eighty-Four, often published as 1984, is a dystopian novel published in 1949 by English author George Orwell. The novel is set in the year 1984 when most of the world population have become victims of perpetual war, omnipresent government surveillance and propaganda.


----------



## Mindful

Marianne said:


> *Nineteen Eighty-Four*
> Novel by George Orwell
> 
> 
> 
> Nineteen Eighty-Four, often published as 1984, is a dystopian novel published in 1949 by English author George Orwell. The novel is set in the year 1984 when most of the world population have become victims of perpetual war, omnipresent government surveillance and propaganda.



The one of his I most enjoyed was: _Down and Out in Paris and London._


----------



## Natural Citizen

''*Liberty Defined: 50 Essential Issues That Affect Our Freedom*'', by former Congressman, and statesman, Dr. Ron Paul.


----------



## Marianne

Mindful said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nineteen Eighty-Four*
> Novel by George Orwell
> 
> 
> 
> Nineteen Eighty-Four, often published as 1984, is a dystopian novel published in 1949 by English author George Orwell. The novel is set in the year 1984 when most of the world population have become victims of perpetual war, omnipresent government surveillance and propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one of his I most enjoyed was: _Down and Out in Paris and London._
Click to expand...

Haven't got that one yet but I'll look for it.


----------



## Marianne

*Maigret in Retirement*
_*Maigret in Retirement*_ (French: _Maigret se fâche_) is a 1945 detective novel by the Belgian mystery writer Georges Simenonfeaturing Jules Maigret.


Two years into his retirement at Meung-sur-Loire, Maigret has yet to be tempted to take on a case. But 82-year-old Bernadette Amorelle, the widow of Amorelle of Amorelle and Campois, the major gravel and barge company on the Seine, shows up at his door and virtually orders him to Orsennes, where her 18-year-old granddaughter, Monita Malik, has been found dead in the Seine. Maigret arrives and finds an old acquaintance from his days at lycée in Moulins, Ernest Malik, who they'd called "The Tax Collector" after his father's occupation, the sort of man Maigret instinctively disliked. It is made clear that Maigret's presence in Orsenne is unwelcome, but Maigret is intrigued by the apparent disappearance of Malik's younger son, Georges-Henry Malik.

Maigret returns to Paris to investigate further and to enlist the services of Mimile, an old circus hand, with whose help he rescues the boy from the cellar his father has imprisoned him in. The mystery is finally unraveled when Bernadette shoots and kills her son-in-law Ernest, and Maigret returns to hear her story. Malik had been a gambler, and enticed Désiré Campois' son, Roger Campois, into gambling way over his head, until he committed suicide, thus freeing Amorelle's daughter from her engagement, and giving Ernest room to marry into the family. He was more intrigued by the younger daughter, Aimée Amorelle, who bore his child, Monita, but not before he had brought his younger brother, Charles Malik, in to marry Aimée, eventually forcing Old Campois from power, and conquering all but Bernadette. The daughter, Monita, had learned the secret, and shared it with Georges-Henry.


----------



## Marianne

*Immortal in Death*
Novel by Nora Roberts



In the third novel in the #1 New York Times bestselling In Death series, Lieutenant Eve Dallas uncovers a world where technology can create beauty and youth, but passion and greed can destroy them...She was one of the most sought after women in the world. A top model who would stop at nothing to get what she wanted even another woman s man. And now she was dead, the victim of a brutal murder. Police Lieutenant Eve Dallas put her life on the line to take the case when suspicion fell on her best friend, the other woman in the fatal love triangle. Beneath the facade of glamour, Eve found that the world of high fashion thrived on an all-consuming obsession for youth and fame. One that led from the runway to the dark underworld of New York City where drugs could be found to fulfill any desire for a price


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Penthouse Forum.


----------



## Marianne

*The Body in the Vestibule*
Book by Katherine Hall Page



Another thrilling Faith Fairchild adventure from the Agatha Award-winning author of The Body in the Belfry. The Fairchild family is blissfully on sabbatical in Lyon, France, when their peace is interrupted by Faith's discovery of a body in the dumpster.


----------



## Mindful

Marianne said:


> *The Body in the Vestibule*
> Book by Katherine Hall Page
> 
> 
> 
> Another thrilling Faith Fairchild adventure from the Agatha Award-winning author of The Body in the Belfry. The Fairchild family is blissfully on sabbatical in Lyon, France, when their peace is interrupted by Faith's discovery of a body in the dumpster.



I'm in the mood  for page turners, and have bought John Grisham's Camino Island. Am just into the book. He certainly knows his detailed background detailed stuff.


----------



## Marianne

Mindful said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Body in the Vestibule*
> Book by Katherine Hall Page
> 
> 
> 
> Another thrilling Faith Fairchild adventure from the Agatha Award-winning author of The Body in the Belfry. The Fairchild family is blissfully on sabbatical in Lyon, France, when their peace is interrupted by Faith's discovery of a body in the dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the mood  for page turners, and have bought John Grisham's Camino Island. Am just into the book. He certainly knows his detailed background detailed stuff.
Click to expand...

 I usually read between three and six books at a time, different genre's though. I spent the day working on a Maigret murder mystery by Georges Simenon. Most of the books I read are old because I can get them for $1 to $2 at a local church that sells the local library's discards and donation's to help keep the library going. I have some Grisham somewhere in my reading room but haven't gotten to him yet.


----------



## Marianne

_*Maigret Goes to School*_  is 1954 detective novel by the Belgian writer Georges Simenon featuring his character Jules Maigret.


In the story, Maigret is called from his usual duties in Paris to investigate a murder in a small village located close to La Rochelle. A local postmistress has been killed and suspicion has fallen on the local schoolmaster. When Maigret gets there he discovers a very inward-looking community, which hated the dead woman because she knew all their secrets.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I'm gonna crack this one in the next day or so. Even though I already know the answer.


----------



## Marianne

Natural Citizen said:


> I'm gonna crack this one in the next day or so. Even though I already know the answer.


I'm glad you know already, you won't be disappointed to fine you're paying for some senators Mercedes and trip to Cabo.


----------



## Marianne

*The Lady's Maid: My Life in Service*
Book by Rosina Harrison



'I was able to get on well with everyone below stairs and above, or so I thought until I began working for Lady Astor...' In 1929, Yorkshire lass Rosina Harrison became personal maid to Lady Astor: the first female Member of Parliament to take her seat and wife of one of England's wealthiest lords. Lady Astor was brilliant yet tempestuous, but outspoken Rose gave as good as she got. For 35 years the battle of wills and wits raged between the two women, until an unlikely friendship began to emerge. The Lady's Maid is a captivating insight into the great wealth 'upstairs' but also the endless work 'downstairs', but it is Rose's unique relationship with Lady Astor that makes this book a truly enticing read. Please note, The Lady's Maid is the new title for the book originally published as Rose.


----------



## hjmick

My new issue of _Smithsonian._ Currently the article on the 3D mapping of Petra.


----------



## Marianne

*In His Steps*









*Author* Charles Monroe Sheldon
*Country* United States
*Language* English
*Genre* Christian novel
*Publisher* Chicago Advance
*Publication date*
1896

_*In His Steps*_ is a best-selling religious fiction novel written by Charles Monroe Sheldon. First published in 1896, the book has sold more than 30,000,000 copies, and ranks as one of the best-selling books of all time. The full title of the book is _In His Steps: What Would Jesus Do?_.


----------



## Unkotare

_An Enquiry Concerning Human Understanding_


----------



## theliq

Marianne said:


> *The Body in the Vestibule*
> Book by Katherine Hall Page
> 
> 
> 
> Another thrilling Faith Fairchild adventure from the Agatha Award-winning author of The Body in the Belfry. The Fairchild family is blissfully on sabbatical in Lyon, France, when their peace is interrupted by Faith's discovery of a body in the dumpster.


is it any good Marianne???steve


----------



## Marianne

*Adventures of Huckleberry Finn*
Novel by Mark Twain





Adventures of Huckleberry Finn is a novel by Mark Twain, first published in the United Kingdom in December 1884 and in the United States in February 1885. Commonly named among the Great American Novels, the work is among the first in major American literature to be written throughout in vernacular English, characterized by local color regionalism. It is told in the first person by Huckleberry "Huck" Finn, the narrator of two other Twain novels and a friend of Tom Sawyer. It is a direct sequel to The Adventures of Tom


----------



## Marianne

Rate this book
*Fat Tuesday Fricassee*
*(Biscuit Bowl Food Truck Mystery #3)*
by 
J.J. Cook

*The national bestselling author of Fry Another Day serves up a third helping in the Biscuit Bowl Food Truck Mystery series…*

*It’s Mardi Gras in Mobile, Alabama, and food truck chef Zoe Chase is driven to distraction attending high-society soirees, feeding the partying masses, and getting the skinny on a Fat Tuesday murder…*

Two weeks of carnival celebrations has got Zoe running ragged. By day, she charms hungry tourists with authentic Southern cuisine. At night, she accompanies her father to one masquerade ball after another, hobnobbing with the high rollers of the secret cabal known as the Mistics of Time.

But the fun turns frightening when Zoe stumbles across “Death’s” dead body. Journalist Jordan Phillips attended the Mistics’ latest bash in a traditional Death costume, and received a fatal bullet wound for the privilege. With more than three hundred masked suspects determined to remain anonymous, and the police covering up the facts behind the murder of the investigative reporter, Zoe realizes the Mistics have some serious secrets to hide…


----------



## Marianne

*Rediscover Jesus*
Play by Matthew Kelly





At a time when so many people are spiritually disillusioned and searching for ways to live, love, work, and play that nurture the soul rather than destroy it, Matthew Kelly once again delivers a powerful book that encourages us in our weariness, challenges us in our comfort, and invites us to rediscover the beautiful possibilities God places before us daily. Rediscover Jesus is a profound invitation to seek deeply personal answers to our deeply personal questions. Each page seems to effortlessly reach into every aspect our lives, providing spiritual wisdom and practical insights that help us to know both Jesus and ourselves in a new way. Some books find us at just the right time, and those books change our lives forever. Rediscover Jesus is one of those books. How Well Do You Know Jesus? I think about this often, and I always come to the same realization. I don't know Jesus anywhere near as well as I would like to know him. The desire is there, but life gets in the way. There are times when I seem to be making great progress, and other times when I wonder if I know him at all. But I always arrive back at the same inspiring and haunting idea: If there is one person that we should each get to know in a deeply personal way, it is Jesus the carpenter from Nazareth, the itinerant preacher, the Son of God, the King of Kings and the Lord of Lords, the Lamb of God, the new Adam, the Messiah, the Alpha and the Omega, the Chosen One, the Light of the World, the God-Man who wants good things for us more than we want them for ourselves, the healer of our souls.


----------



## Darkwind

https://amzn.to/2EfyNWK


----------



## Skull Pilot

The collected poems of Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Marianne

*Peach Cobbler Murder*
*(Hannah Swensen #7)*
by 
Joanne Fluke

Bakery owner and occasional sleuth Hannah Swensen finds herself the prime suspect when Shawna Lee, a co-owner of a rival bakery in Lake Eden, turns up dead.


----------



## Marianne

*A Widow's Hope*
by Vannetta Chapman

tragedy claimed her husband’s life and her son’s ability to walk, Hannah King doesn’t want a new man. She has her family, a home and mounting debts. Scarred Amish bachelor Jacob Schrock offers Hannah the job she desperately needs. But while Hannah helps Jacob resolve his accounting issues, can she and her little boy also heal his wounded heart?


----------



## Marianne

*The Christmas Hope*
Novel by Donna Vanliere





Perennial New York Times bestsellers and Audie Award finalists The "Christmas Shoes "and" The Christmas Blessing" have become inspirational holiday classics, and THE CHRISTMAS HOPE is poised to become a seasonal favorite in its own rightPatricia and Mark Addison have long given up the hope of having a meaningful Christmas. But this year, Patricia's job as a social worker will lead her to a very special five-year-old. Against her better judgment, Patricia bends the rules and takes the little girl to her own home. Through the presence of Emily in their house, and her penetrating questions about heaven, the Addisons learn that there is no sorrow so great that faith cannot help you find your way through. And Christmas will once more be a time of joy in their home. THE CHRISTMAS HOPE is a story of love in the face of loss, joy when all seems hopeless, and how light can shine into the darkest places.


----------



## Marianne

*Mistletoe and Mayhem*

by 
Kate Kingsbury (Goodreads Author)

*In this Pennyfoot Hotel Christmas mystery, guests and staff alike are coming together under the kissing bough--only to fall victim to a cold-blooded killer...*

At the Pennyfoot Hotel, Cecily Sinclair Baxter and her staff are hustling and bustling more than ever. Cecily's dear friend Madeline arrives with her new baby and adds a kissing bough to the festive decorations. Cecily gets in the spirit by kissing the precious baby beneath the bough, believing that the holiday couldn't be getting off to a better start.

But after a footman and a new maid are seen kissing under the bough and turn up dead, the staff is convinced a serial killer is spending the holidays at the Pennyfoot. And when Madeline's baby disappears, Cecily has her hands full desperately trying to find the child. If she doesn't catch this killer in time, everyone's cheer will quickly turn to fear... (less)


----------



## Crixus

hjmick said:


> My new issue of _Smithsonian._ Currently the article on the 3D mapping of Petra.




Petra? That’s that pizza joint right?


----------



## Dajjal

I have been reading ' Consciousness explained' by Daniel Dennet.  I then tweeted him on twitter and said he admits his ideas are only a theory, so why did he not call the book Consciousness explored, not explained.
Then I could have ignored it.
 In his theories he discounts dualism very briefly mentioning and dismissing it. He also gives no credibility to poltergeists being able to move things around, and assumes no such things have ever happened.
So if there is any evidence whatever of real poltergeist activity, Dennets theories would be shown to be false.

His slogan is, ' mind is brain' and mine is, consciousness is the spirit incarnate in the flesh.


----------



## Marianne

*All Through the Night*
Book by Mary Higgins Clark



"A desperate mother. Her missing child. A stolen chalice." With "Silent Night," Mary Higgins Clark, America's own Queen of Suspense, gave her readers their best Christmas present ever. Now, with "All Through the Night," she once again celebrates the Christmas season with a tale of suspense that will keep readers turning the pages -- all through the night. At the center of the novel are two of Mary Higgins Clark's most beloved characters, Alvirah, the lottery winner turned amateur sleuth, and her husband, Willy, both of them caught up in a Christmas mystery that calls on all of Alvirah's deductive powers, as well as Willy's world-class common sense. The story begins when a young unmarried woman leaves her newborn child on the rectory doorstep at a church on the Upper West Side of Manhattan. At the same moment, inside the church, a young man is stealing a treasured artifact, a chalice adorned with a single star-shaped diamond. Both the infant and the chalice disappear. Seven years later, a few weeks before Christmas, Alvirah and Willy are busy helping Willy's sister Cordelia, a nun who runs a thrift shop that doubles as an after-school shelter for neighborhood kids, prepare for the upcoming Christmas pageant. The future of the shelter is threatened, however, when the city condemns the building for that use, and it is further jeopardized when a nearby brownstone to which the shelter was to be moved turns out to have been willed to a young couple who were tenants in the building. Alvirah refuses to believe that the will is genuine and sets out to prove that the couple are con artists. Soon she is involved in the mystery of the chalice and the child. In "AllThrough the Night," Mary Higgins Clark has fashioned a Christmas gift for all her readers.


----------



## the other mike

Betrayal by John Lescroart.


----------



## Mindful

The Tender Bar.

A memoir,

J.R. Moehringer.


----------



## Darkwind

Arduino Programming with .NET and Sketch

Leverage .NET and Sketch in your Arduino development implementation and integrate it into your .NET program.

There are many Arduino models and compatible shields that can be used in Arduino boards. Integrating between an Arduino platform and .NET technology or Sketch can produce more advantages. _Arduino Programming using .NET and Sketch _shows readers how to do so with practical Arduino projects, such as preparing a development environment, performing sensing and actuating with external devices, implementing Windows Remote Arduino and building a simple IoT program.

Use this quick reference to learn the basics of the Arduino platform for multiple models and start your Arduino programming in .NET and Sketch today.

What You'll Learn:

Learn the basics of the Arduino platform

Prepare and set up an Arduino development environment

Develop an Arduino program using .NET and Sketch 
Implement Windows Remote Arduino

Build a simple IoT program

https://amzn.to/2HiKsEA


----------



## mosser

I'm currently reading Gregory Mankiw's "Principles of Macroeconomics." It's an introductory text, and it really helps a layman such as myself. It draws quite a bit from the Behavioral Sciences, which I found quite surprising since the book deals with the "macro" perspective. Overall, fairly interesting and helpful.


----------



## Marianne

*Rapture in Death*
Novel by Nora Roberts



The year is 2056. mood-altering drugs are legal, prostitution is licensed, virtual-reality games have replaced TV sets for entertainment and New York supercop Eve Dallas continues her sleuthing in Robb's fourth installment in the Death series. This time around, Eve has married her soul mate, Roarke, and is caught up in the puzzling suicide of a technician who's been working on Roarke's unfinished space resort. The young tech, Eve learns, had cheerfully hanged himself after a VR trip. Back on Earth, autopsies from two similar suicides reveal a pin-sized burn on the brains of the victims. All clues point to a deadly subliminal message in a VR toy?one that Roarke produces. This is sexy, gritty, richly imagined suspense. The fact that it is written by Nora Roberts under the pseudonym J.D. Robb is a tribute to her versatility.


----------



## Marianne

The Pilgrims Process

Author Jud 
1967


The pilgrim people of God --
The watershed issue --
Ethics and belief --
The crisis of the local church --
Facing change and conflict --
Planning for change --
Thinking, acting, reflecting, celebrating --
Hope in action.


----------



## Blackrook

I'm reading the _The Expanse_ series.


----------



## jwoodie

Historical Fiction - I have read all of the popular authors.  Any suggestions?


----------



## longknife

jwoodie said:


> Historical Fiction - I have read all of the popular authors.  Any suggestions?


Check out the 4 of mine on California history. Check my signature.


----------



## jwoodie

longknife said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historical Fiction - I have read all of the popular authors.  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the 4 of mine on California history. Check my signature.
Click to expand...


Thanks, where do I find that?

P.S. My usual preference is European historical fiction written in the third person.


----------



## longknife

jwoodie said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historical Fiction - I have read all of the popular authors.  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the 4 of mine on California history. Check my signature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, where do I find that?
> 
> P.S. My usual preference is European historical fiction written in the third person.
Click to expand...


If you look at the bottom of my posts, you will see my signature. Click on the Father Serra link for the mission novels and A Soldier's Stories link for a novel about the end of the Cold War


----------



## Rambunctious

Dogtripping David Rosenfelt
Into Thin air Jon Krakauer
Into the wild Jon Krakauer
Crime and Punishment  Fyodor Dostoyevsky
The five people you meet in heaven Mitch Albom


----------



## jwoodie

longknife said:


> If you look at the bottom of my posts, you will see my signature.



Sorry, I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Hellbilly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtex




----------



## longknife

jwoodie said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the bottom of my posts, you will see my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not seeing it.
Click to expand...


Let's make it easy. Go to Dale Day


----------



## Mindful

The Subtle Art of Not Giving a F*ck.

By Mark Manson.


----------



## Mindful

^Disappointment Panda just dropped by. We had margaritas, and he told me all about it: problems never f*cking go away, he said - they just improve.


----------



## cnm

I'm having a Jane Austen revival. _Did Pride and Prejudice_ then _Sense and Sensibility _and am now on _Persuasion._ I think I'll give _Emma_ and _Northanger Abbey_ a miss. They've driven whatever I read before clean out of my head. In their favour, they are as enjoyable to reread as their first discovery. As to one's favourite book that is as impossible as one's favourite piece of music.


----------



## Roy Batty

“Erebus” by Michael Palin.


----------



## Gdjjr

I Am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes


----------



## Marianne

The Darwin Awards 4 
Wendy Northcott


----------



## Marianne

JD Robb 
Vengeance in Death


----------



## Marianne

Ceremony in Death

JD Robb


----------



## Marianne

The People’s Princess
Larry King


----------



## Marianne

The wedding Day Murder
Leslie Meier


----------



## Marianne

Unsolved Classic True Murder Cases

Richard Glyn Jones


----------



## Rambunctious

Dogtripping
25 Rescues, 11 Volunteers, and 3 RVs on Our Canine Cross-Country Adventure
By David Rosenfelt


----------



## Gdjjr

Daylight by David Baldacci


----------



## lg325

Bobby Kennedy by Larry Tye
Vietnam  in Photos
Decision Points  by George W Bush
They Called Him Stone Wall- Biography of Thomas Jackson.
Robert E Lee Biography
Fav of all time- Leather Stocking Tales,


----------



## Gdjjr

Just started Michael Connelly's new book, The Law of Innocence- a Lincoln Lawyer novel- really good so far - about half way through it because yesterday was beautiful outside and I was on my patio reading it for most of the day-


----------



## Marianne

Sherman’s March by Cynthia Bass SHERMAN'S MARCH | Kirkus Reviews


----------



## Gdjjr

Gdjjr said:


> Just started Michael Connelly's new book, The Law of Innocence- a Lincoln Lawyer novel- really good so far - about half way through it because yesterday was beautiful outside and I was on my patio reading it for most of the day-


This is an excellent story! I'm almost through with it and, so far, it's, for me, the best Michael Connelly book I've read- and I've read a bunch of em.


----------



## Blues Man

I'm reading some trashy space opera sci fi


----------



## Marianne

Because burping your ABC’s is for Amateurs I read 

Wiseass 101: How to fart your ABC’s by Ding.


----------



## mosser

Dr Grump said:


> Put down the last five books you've read and your favourite book of all time.
> 
> *Last Five*
> Detroit: An Autopsy by Charlie Leduff
> With the Old Breed by EB Sledge
> A Helmet For My Pillow by Robert Leckie
> Soccernomics by Simon Kuper and Stefan Szymanski
> Evil Men by John Dawes
> 
> *Favourite book of all time: *
> Game of Thrones (all of them so far)



1) Blood Telegram by Gary J Bass. Not the regular fiction or a very common genre of reading. It is a political uncovering and writing of Nixon's and Kissinger's involvement and support to Pakistan during the years of Bangladesh's liberation struggle. Well dug and written if one's interested.
2) Father Comes Home from the Wars by Suzan-Lori Parks. Heart touching and a beautiful read. It is a story about the dilemma between love and loyalty, freedom and enslavement. It talks in length about Black confederates and PSTD.  
3) The Prophet by Khalil Ghibran. Well, I don't know if the content would appeal to some, one could feel it as a subtle form of popular indoctrination. But Ghibran's writing is extremely poetic. One for the heart.
4) Seagull by Anton Chekhov. A great play according to me with such refined characters and depth. Carries the sorrow of the cold Siberian winds.
5) Our Moon has Blood Clots by Rahul Pandita. This is a story of a sect/group called the Kashmiri Pandits in India who had to desert their homeland to escape execution. A very well written personal account carrying the baggage of a double migration.

A favorite book is difficult to choose. I'll probably go with - 1984 by George Orwell.


----------

